
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (September 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Pardon the technical difficulties this month<p>Also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463692
======
patrickyeon
Because people often ask, these threads _do_ work. I got in touch with
<http://romotive.com> after seeing them post in one, and am currently packing
up to move to Las Vegas and go work on robots (!) with a great team of kindred
spirits, only a few weeks after I first sent them a letter.

Good luck to searchers on both sides in finding your own perfect fit.

~~~
GladHatter
I'm somewhat curious as to how much ageism is prevalent in these
opportunities. From what I've seen, a large percentage of the staff/lifestyle
pics associated with these companies show an endless sea of smiling employees
in their late 20s & early 30s. Is there room for devs beyond that age?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
How shall I put this - just as A people hire other A people, twenty-somethins
hire other twenty-somethigs.

One of the things as a guy starting up in his 40s I _know_ how much even a
brilliant graduate must be taught and trained and mentored. Whereas a person
with 15 or more years under thier belt just needs to be inspired

this is not to say there are not exceptions, but the younger the founder the
younger the median age under him/her tends to be, based at least on personal
experience.

I am pleased HN has opened up entrepreneurship to people otherwise would have
taken the corporate path. Now let's see if we can push the only glass ceiling
that lies behind us

------
blader
San Francisco: product generalists and systems generalists.

What we do: subscription based social hyperlocal mobile gamified dating
discovery engine with loyalty coupons. For the enterprise.

Just kidding.

We're a stealthy team of technical generalists filling a hole in the universe
by building software that enriches the human experience. Everyone on our team
codes and contributes on every level, front to back. We've all built web scale
products and scaled them to millions of daily active users with zero marketing
spend.

The world is becoming a different place: everyone is going to be carrying
around a network connected super computer with ambient sensors in their
pockets. We can see the future that is enabled by these devices. We are making
that future happen.

Real talk: We've been running our prototype for 3 months now and we all use it
multiple times a day, every day. Every person we've showed it to has asked us
if they can have it. Every single person who's had it installed has gotten mad
when our testflights expire.

We are well funded by a long list of top tier investors:
<http://angel.co/herelabs>

We're looking for a select few product generalists (designer hackers with
mobile expertise) and systems generalists (systems automation, machine
learning, distributed computing) who can come in and contribute at speed on
day one, and who are world class at more than one thing.

Ideal candidates are brilliant, fearless, and passionate individuals who are
uncompromising in their pursuit of building an incredible product that will
positively affect the lives of every human being every day.

As teammates we value commitment and accountability; honing our craft;
building tools to create leverage; and seeking to learn from and understand
each other.

We are offering founding team equity and competitive salaries. Retina Macbook
Pro (or Air) & 30 inch monitor are standard issue. Office space in the heart
of the SoMa district in beautiful San Francisco. Willing to relocate. Willing
to fly you in for interviews. Willing to tell you our stealthy secrets.

We are not your typical San Francisco stealth startup. We are NOT another me-
too-social-local-sharing app. We DON'T sell condoms by subscription. We are
NOT the place to share photos of your dog taking a leak. There will be NO
gamification.

Life is short. Build stuff that matters.

Email siqi at herelabs.com. Interns and H1Bs welcome.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
You sound very excited about telling us nothing of what it is you do or make.

~~~
blader
That's fair, and we deserve the criticism since we're still kinda stealth, in
the sense that we're not publicly talking about what we're doing.

In person we've always been happy to give a full demo and share everything we
know about our company. We've shown our product to a lot of people and nobody
has left disappointed (and many told me they expected to be).

~~~
crasshopper
How can anyone be expected to be excited about your stealthy product then? Why
bother posting? Why not just email people who look good on the "Who's looking
for work" thread?

~~~
blader
Fair question. We post simply because posting on this thread works.

It's worked great for us in the past (and made a hire) and we've been getting
great candidates who are excited this time too. :)

------
spicyj
Khan Academy - Mountain View - (full-time and intern, designers and devs)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We're
scaling quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math problems per day (over 600M total so
far), all generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety
of authors including Sal) have been viewed over 180MM times. We're tracking
all that data and using it to customize each student's experience. We could
use your help.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine and we've been called by Wired one of the best places to work
in Silicon Valley: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
whatever you want to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

~~~
tsumnia
Currently, I'm locked into a teaching contract for the next 2 college
semesters. When my contract is up, I am definitely going to be checking out
Khan for New Grad openings. Since I have ~9 months before I start sending out
my resume, what types of things are you going to be looking for? I'd like to
spend these 9 months preparing and hopefully surpassing your expectations.

Thanks.

~~~
spicyj
The job page says what we're looking for pretty well: interesting side
projects are a huge plus, as is being an expert at whatever tools you've used
in the past.

------
benhedrington
Best Buy (Minneapolis, MN) - Full time, strong in HQ presence required to
start. Team growing quickly working on more flexible officing (west coast,
remote) as we grow.

Best Buy is looking for an entrepreneurial minded Product Manager to be key
part of our fast growing "Digital Experience Team" business; focused on
producing a diverse array of Mobile and wider digital products; to help
envision new digital tools to deliver Best Buy's strategic goal of 'making
technology work for you'. This role will bring to life new digital products
that empower consumers to learn, explore, and engage with consumer electronics
across Best Buy's digital and physical touch points.

Official job post: [http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Product-Line-
Manag...](http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Product-Line-Manager-
Mobile-Digital%2C-Emerging-Platforms-Job-MN-55423/1611712/)

I am the hiring manager, willing to talk over email, phone, etc. No need to go
through the machine to simply learn more. ben dot hedrington at bestbuy.com or
<http://linkedin.com/in/benhedrington>

~~~
ecaron
Link to the job if you want to skip the "sign up to sign up to sign up"
process:
[https://bestbuy.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=...](https://bestbuy.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=11000004NA)

~~~
benhedrington
Thanks man... hate these application sites and the people they must turn away.
Feel free to contact me directly if interested and I can make sure you don't
get lost in those machines.

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Dave Hahn dave.hahn@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

~~~
toomuchcoffee
_We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology._

In that case ("tend to... but") you might want to fix the language in your CL
ads, which explicitly contradict what you're saying here as to the strict
requirement of bachelor's degrees (which had also better be from an elite
school, apparently):

"Successful candidates will have, _at a minimum_ , a bachelor's degree in
computer science from a top university..."

------
eoghan
Intercom (<https://www.intercom.io/>) is hiring in San Francisco and Dublin.
We're building a product for web businesses. It's all about bringing them
closer to their customers, giving them awesome new ways to see them and talk
to them. People love it (<https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites>).

San Francisco, H-1Bs offered:

* Head of Marketing

* Head of Business Development

* Head of Product Design (UX)

* Senior Visual Designer

Dublin:

* Senior Front-end Developer

* Senior Ruby Developers

We offer zero bullshit perks. Our focus is on producing the best work of our
lives. We're turning down acquisition offers. We intend on building something
meaningful and being around for a very long time.

Talk to me in confidence: eoghan AT intercom DOT io

~~~
320kbps
I'd love to do some free work experience for my Transition Year in the Dublin
firm. I can't code Ruby but I can maybe be of use with some web development,
graphic design or coffee making.

Thanks.

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo Alto, Los
Angeles, and Shanghai.

Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who are US citizens and
living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great engineer and have lots
of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to
what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our Palo
Alto office recently opened so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
drags
SF - Rails/JS - HALF OR FULL-TIME

I've mentioned before that we have a few engineers who work half-time-ish (and
do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some positive feedback:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850480>

We're looking to hire a couple more engineers who are interested in being part
of a team but would prefer to work 24-40 hours per week instead of the usual
50+. If it sounds interesting let me know (ragalie@verbasoftware.com)

=========

About us:

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps college
bookstores transform themselves so that they a) understand and embrace the
power of the nets, b) become agents of change in the textbook industry instead
of agents of reaction and c) continue to make a healthy profit.

About 225 colleges and universities use our applications to acquire low-cost
inventory and price textbooks competitively. Then millions of students visit
our white-labeled sites to transparently compare the bookstore's offers
against online competitors, and around 80% of students choose to buy from
their local bookstore.

We're looking for people familiar with Ruby, Rails, MySQL and JS who can help
us grow faster. We (thankfully) don't have too many scaling problems on the
technical side, but we have a ton of opportunities (product and partner-based)
that we could move on much faster with a few more hands on deck, and we're
always looking for ways to provide more control to our support team so they
can provide top-notch customer service.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end.

Be sure to check out our website (<http://www.verbasoftware.com>) so you can
read all about our current products and hear people say nice things about us.
:)

------
knowtheory
Location: Missouri, or Remote

DocumentCloud is a 100% open source web based platform allowing journalists to
upload, analyze, annotate, and publish primary source documents. We want give
journalists the tools to show their audience their source material, not just
tell them about it. In addition to the newsrooms worldwide who use
DocumentCloud, our open source software projects, such as Backbone.js,
Underscore.js, Docsplit, and Jammit, are relied upon by companies such as
LinkedIn, Walmart, Foursquare and more. DocumentCloud is run by Investigative
Reporters & Editors.

DocumentCloud is looking for someone with a combination of the following
skills

Experience with Ruby and JavaScript; API driven web applications; working on
and fostering FOSS; user-centered products; Experience the JVM toolchain;
linux administration on Platform as a Service providers such as AWS.

What DocumentCloud is building

DocumentCloud is growing fast, and we’re looking to accelerate that pace by
expanding our tools into other languages beyond English. In the next year
we’ll adapt our platform to accommodate multi-language OCR, search indexing,
and entity extraction tools. DocumentCloud always looks for new ways to
present documents and engage readers. We are extending DocumentCloud’s
document viewer and annotation tools so that readers can make their own
comments and notes on documents.

Investigative Reporters & Editors is based in Columbia, Missouri, on the
University of Missouri’s campus. DocumentCloud is comfortable operating with a
distributed team.

You can email us at jobs@documentcloud.org

------
heyfouad
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by thousands of teachers to manage students’ behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup funded by some of the biggest names in the
valley, and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all time.
PG has invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Lead Software Engineer
    
      * Lead Front-end Developer  
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
bartonfink
Just FYI, it's a holiday weekend in the U.S. this month, so upvoting the story
to help keep it around for a larger audience would be a nice gesture.

~~~
nalidixic
It's also a holiday weekend in Canada.

~~~
late2part
Yeah, he said in the U.S. :-)

------
mivok
Fulton, MD or REMOTE

Site Reliability Engineer at OmniTI Computer Consulting

The OmniTI Ops team is a flexible and progressive group. We work closely with
developers, DBAs, and client groups to help them manage availability and
performance in the midst of constant changes. We are not risk averse; instead
we strive to understand why things fail and understand the true impact of
those failures, so that we can empower others. Collaboration is a cornerstone,
and we understand that being friendly and outgoing are keys to making that
work.

See <http://omniti.com/is/hiring/site-reliability-engineer>

------
eli
Washington, DC: Developer Intern or Jr. Developer (Mobile/Web) at Industry
Dive.

Industry Dive provides B2B News and Intelligence for your phone. See
www.utilitydive.com or www.educationdive.com to see what I mean (check the
sites on your phone to see the mobile version).

I'm looking for smart, self-motivated people interested in helping develop new
products, add features to our Django-based CMS, and help us turn our mobile
websites into native apps. This is a great opportunity to work for a growing
early-stage startup. Python experience a plus, but not a prerequisite. You
must be able to work from our office in Dupont Circle, Washington, DC.

Apologies for the brief ad, but I haven't actually posted it anywhere else
yet, so HN gets the first crack. Feel free to contact me with any questions or
clarifications. eli at industrydive dot com.

edit: I believe we're also still accepting candidates for a marketing
internship (focused on audience acquisition) for the Fall semester.

------
LisaG
San Francisco: Data Scientist, Crawl Engineer

Do work that matters on big data! Common Crawl is an open repository of web
crawl data with a corpus of over 100 TB.

We’re looking for someone enthusiastic about open source, net neutrality, open
data and keeping the web truly open. Common Crawl is dedicated to building and
maintaining an open repository of web crawl data in order to enable a new wave
of innovation, education and researchWe’re set to do amazing things this year,
and there is no better place to hone your big data skills than helping us
manage and process our 100 TB corpus. Plus, you’ll be working within a
passionate community and have the chance to interface with plenty of talented
researchers, educators, startup folks, and an incredible advisory board.

If you’re looking to do work that matters, come join us!

<http://commoncrawl.org/team/jobs/> Email lisa (at) commoncrawl.org

------
arohner
San Francisco: fulltime, intern, designers, developers. Remote considered for
exceptional candidates.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We have traction and revenue. Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We're written in Clojure. We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do
continuous deployment and customer development.

We're looking for: designers that can write their own HTML & CSS, Frontend
Engineers and Backend Engineers. The frontend is a fat javascript client,
using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.

Backend engineers should know Clojure or another 'weird' language (Haskell,
Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C compilation model, make, packaging).

Contact us at founders@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've
done.

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK.

Arguably the most exciting tech position in London.

We are Forward Labs, a startup lab in London. We are a dozen guys coming up
with new ideas, building prototypes, testing them using lean techniques and
forming teams around products that have solid traction. Essentially, we are a
well-funded playground. Our goal is to produce 1-2 new businesses a year.

We have amazing, driven, entrepreneurial people who have a range of skills,
from dev to UX/UI, marketing etc all within the team. Since we are part of a
larger company, Forward (www.forward.co.uk), we also benefit from access to
their expertise.

Please read more about the role on our website:
[http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-
various...](http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-various-
projects)

Email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk for details.

~~~
IanOzsvald
I did some AI consulting work with Forward last year along with Evgeny -
lovely crowd, fast growing company, lots of projects. They've got a super-nice
work environment too. Worth contacting if you're around North London.

~~~
shadchnev
Thanks, much appreciated :)

------
powdahound
Location: San Francisco, CA

HipChat (<https://www.hipchat.com>) - the chat tool used by the smart teams at
Quora, Instagram, Tumblr, Wired, Uber and thousands of other companies. Also
the people who put the Y U NO guy on a billboard on 101
([http://blog.hipchat.com/2011/06/23/a-tale-of-a-ridiculous-
bi...](http://blog.hipchat.com/2011/06/23/a-tale-of-a-ridiculous-billboard/)).

We're a team of 5 working in Atlassian's beautiful San Francisco office after
our acquisition in March. Currently seeking;

\- An engineer interested in doing application development (desktop and
mobile) for any combination of iOS/OSX/Android/Windows. We're moving away from
AIR and our users are quite excited about it
([http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions/filters/to...](http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions/filters/top)).

\- An engineer knowledgeable in Python, PHP, and web stuff to work on our
website and XMPP backend (Twisted Python). You'll also be working with Redis,
CouchDB, and MySQL.

Since we're a small team inside of Atlassian, you'll have all the benefits and
responsibility that working on a small team provides, but also the security
and excitement of a larger pre-IPO company. Plus, working on a product that
people absolutely love is a wonderful feeling.

Full details on our jobs page: <https://www.hipchat.com/jobs>

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Freedom Freight

Rails Developer, iOS Developer

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Freedom Freight is here to change that by deploying
the world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30
billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US, without it,
the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive market, it's
hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines, but until now, it has. This means hundreds of millions of dollars
worth of freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry. We are changing that.

If you're ready to change the trucking industry, send your resume and GitHub
profile to sean@freedomfreightusa.com

------
alleynkearney
New York, NY (Union Square, Manhattan)
<http://www.jcrew.com/footer/careers.jsp>

Hi HN! J.Crew is expanding rapidly right now both domestically and
internationally and we are looking for good devs -- and techies of all kinds
actually! -- for our NYC headquarters. (We don't work with recruiters. Sorry,
recruiters). My contact info is in my profile if you're interested in finding
out more and are in the New York area or are interested in moving here (We
don't permit remote work - except with our team in India).

Also, _please keep in mind_ that, while you are free to apply for the job
listings you can find on our website, if you're good and have an interest in
working for us, at the moment (because of our rapid growth) _there is very
likely to be another role that can be carved out for you depending on your
skills and/or interests_. I may be able to help if you fall into the latter
category.

Some of the perks include 5 weeks of paid time off (to be precise, 25 days of
paid time off includes sick days, personal days and vacation days), half-day
summer Fridays (just ending! sob!), free in-house masseuse, Starbucks coffee,
balanced gender ratio, clothing discounts that can be as high as 75%, tuition
reimbursement, in-house technical training and a really nice office building
overlooking Astor Place with views towards lower Manhattan.

Regards,

Alleyn

~~~
WDYC
Are you recruiting for the team in India?

~~~
alleynkearney
No. Sorry :(

Only for the New York headquarters at the moment.

~~~
m_ke
what about interns?

~~~
alleynkearney
We have a summer internship program that just concluded for this year. Unless
you want to apply for the one that starts next summer.

~~~
WDYC
Ah. Let me know when that starts?

------
drusenko
San Francisco: front-end engineers and designers

Weebly is a bit different than your average startup. We're a small &
profitable team and we make a product that our users are obsessed about.

We have 13 million+ users and run roughly 2% of the active websites on the
internet.

Email jobs@weebly.com or check out more here: <http://www.weebly.com/jobs.php>

------
pazimzadeh
New York, NY or remote. Intern developer or Junior developer.

Beagle is like Craigslist, but just for college students. We are creating a
simple, secure network for students to post and run tasks and errands in their
community. getbeagle.com

This is a chance to work on something that will be used by thousands of
students, and to be one of the first ten team members.

All software engineers will be working on one or two of our main projects:

#API: Our API is the core that powers everything else. It’s written in
Clojure. You’ll be the one actually implementing all the features and exposing
them in a developer-friendly way. This is a fun challenge for anyone
interested in software design and architecture. We use MongoDB on the backend
so it’s best if you are at least somewhat familiar with it.

#iOS app: We have a hybrid iOS app, which lets us have a native experience
while staying agile, with quick iterations and frictionless deployment. You’ll
mostly be working with the Python web app, but will also have to work with the
native iOS shell occasionally, too. You’ll have to work closely with the API,
as all new features are be added there first.

#Website: Our public-facing website is a simple Node.js app. You’ll be working
closely with the API to mirror certain features from the iOS app to the
website. Familiarity with MongoDB is preferable.

Additionally we have some other projects planned like a new administrative
interface to the API, and a dashboard that reports key stats we can track.

Please contact Julian at julian at beagleapp dot com.

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-ranked app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some rock stars to help us redefine online teaching and
learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded by
Accel, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
asanwal
CB Insights - NYC (www.cbinsights.com)

Data Journalist - looking for someone to lead our data-driven content efforts.
If you like Excel pivot tables, are an emerging company/technology junkie and
are a decent writer, we'd love to talk.

Also looking for a php developer to help us build amazing applications on top
of our private comany and investor data.

We are National Science Foundation-backed but have taken no investment
otherwise. We have real customers and are profitable.

Email me at asanwal@cbinsights.com if interested.

~~~
anewton
Is your company open to remote candidates?

~~~
asanwal
Not ideal but open to it for the right person. Drop me a line (email in
profile) and we can take it from there.

------
wordreference
Vienna, Virginia

Come work for WordReference.com, the top website for translation dictionaries.
I have a position open that I think would be a great fit for a reader of
Hacker News. It is for a coder with business sense who will be in charge of
nearly all technical aspects of running one of the largest websites in the DC
area.

This position would be great experience for a person interested in someday
launching their own online business. You would work on nearly all technical
aspects of running a large website, and work with me in launching new
features. While we need to work closely together, you can work from home much
of the time. (I highly prefer somebody who lives in the Washington, DC area.)
We’ve been around 12 years so we aren't exactly a startup anymore. While there
are no stock options, one advantage is that we have sane working hours.

Requirements: \- Ability to code and an interest in creating and running
excellent websites. \- Not religiously opposed to working mostly with C#,
JavaScript and MySQL. \- An interest in or knowledge of foreign languages is a
plus. \- Serious web development experience is a plus.

If this sounds like something that you would be interested in, write me
through jobs@[our domain name] and I (the founder) will be in touch.

------
prophetjohn
Austin, TX | Senior front-end developer | mobi

Come work for a small, meritocratic company and own the front end of our
applications.

We're looking for someone with solid design skills and the ability to
translate their design to semantically correct HTML and CSS. Ideally, you
don't rely completely on mockup tools like Dreamweaver and can code the CSS by
hand. You should have strong opinions about the correct way to architect the
design aspect of a webapp. Have you migrated stylesheets to SASS or LESS,
integrated JavaScript unit testing into a continuous build process or other
cool stuff that a bunch of backend developers have never done? Talk to us.

Programming abilities are strongly desired, but not strictly required. You
would necessarily need to do some JavaScript and jQuery as needed for the UI
development, but good programming fundamentals and the ability to pick up (or
already know) things like Java and SQL would be a huge plus. If you think you
might be a fit, contact information is in my profile. Portfolios or github
profiles are encouraged. Resumes are also welcome.

Perks include market salary, health/dental/vision/life, unlimited paid
vacation plan, 401K.

<http://www.mobicorp.com/>

------
ashrust
SendHub (YC W12) is looking for an iOS Engineer. Menlo Park, fulltime.

Skills: Objective C and the iOS SDK | Git

Nice to have: Heroku experience

About us: We’re making professional communication accessible to all. Over the
last century technological advances have disproportionately favored the
wealthy. SendHub is leveling the playing field. Founded to help educators
communicate in under resourced communities, we now have users across the US in
politics, retail, faith groups, sports, education and many more.

We have thousands of users, we’re sending hundreds of thousands of messages a
month and we’re growing fast - 60%/month across users, usage and monetization.

What you’ll be doing: Working closely, and at speed, with our small team to
make best in class mobile communication apps. You’ll be involved in almost
every part of the software life cycle from specs discussion to implementation
to testing and pushing to production. We push multiple times a day and you’ll
likely push to production within 24 hours of starting.

Our Philosophy: We believe in building a wonderful product and taking care of
our people. To ensure our team executes - you’ll get autonomy, recognition and
regular feedback. We expect a lot of each other but we wouldn't want it any
other way. We're hungry and we need you to be too.

Benefits: Health, dental, meals and smart colleagues who will challenge you
everyday.

We're based in downtown Menlo Park, CA (very close to the caltrain station)
and while we're flexible on remote working, you'll need to be around the
office.

If you're interested, please drop us a line: jobs [at] sendhub [dot] com

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

U.S. utilities spend $6 billion a year on energy efficiency programs
encouraging their customers to use less energy, spurred by regulations or
simply to avoid building expensive new power plants. Utilities achieve these
energy savings by outsourcing these programs to consulting companies armed
with Excel spreadsheets and filing cabinets, meaning that the programs don't
always work as effectively as they could, and making it difficult to measure a
program's effectiveness in a timely manner.

EnergySavvy is the data collection and analysis platform for these energy
efficiency programs. Through great software and user experiences, we make
programs run better, collect clean and consistent data and let our customers
optimize their programs in real-time.

We're hiring backend Python devs, front-end devs, PMs, etc. Here's our jobs
page:

<http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs/>

We're also currently offering a $13,000 referral bonus to anyone who refers a
dev/PM that we hire! More info at:

[http://www.energysavvy.com/blog/2012/08/28/15k-for-15-days-r...](http://www.energysavvy.com/blog/2012/08/28/15k-for-15-days-
referral-bonus/)

------
syrneus
Burlington, MA - full time

Acquia is looking for great cloud engineers. Positions for junior and senior
candidates are available. Come help us grow our cloud which runs Drupal, Solr
and other open source technologies on thousands of AWS machines and is rapidly
expanding.

Acquia provides commercial support and hosting for Drupal projects and large
scale Drupal websites. We were recently named the fastest growing software
company in America by Inc magazine and the 8th fastest growing in any
industry.

If you have great experience scaling the LAMP stack, building automated
toolchains to manage servers on AWS or open cloud stacks and if you have a
passion for working with some of the largest companies in the world or
managing thousands of servers then let us know.

Cloud Engineer position details are available here:
[https://www.acquia.com/careers/job-listing/cloud-software-
en...](https://www.acquia.com/careers/job-listing/cloud-software-engineer)

Positions are also open for Drupal experts, JavaEE Architects, Sysops, Devops
and more.

------
stochastician
Prior Knowledge (SF) [H1-B, interns ok]

Full Time, Distributed Systems Developers and Machine Learning Experts -- and
anyone with a passion for posteriors.

P(K) is a small team in downtown San Francisco pushing the frontiers of
probabilistic machine learning to the masses. Our first product is Veritable,
a predictive database. We like to think of it as a database for things you
don't (yet) know.

We're passionate about discovering the hidden causes behind data, and are
currently split pretty evenly between machine learning experts, scalable
systems engineers, and people used to working with horribly messy, complex,
and sparse data. We're backed by Peter Thiel's group, Founders Fund, who share
our commitment to long-term technical innovation.

<http://priorknowledge.com/join-us> describes a bit more about what we're
looking for, and you can always e-mail me (jonas@priorknowledge.com) for more
info! Or swing by our offices at the intersection of 3rd and Market to meet
the team.

------
tedd4u
Flickr

Location: San Francisco (near Montgomery Station). Relocation and/or visa
transfer will be considered for excellent candidates.

Flickr is hiring front-end, back-end and iOS developers and MySQL admins (and
more). We are hiring full-time but we'll consider contract if that's your
preference.

Details at <http://flickr.com/jobs> (or email flickr.jobs@yahoo.com).

Flickr lets people share their life in photos and is the best place to
discover amazing photos on the web. It's one of the most well known brands on
the internet and is visited by over 90 million users every month.

Flickr engineering is based on rapid development, continuous deployment, and
individual responsibility. We're looking for passionate and motivated
developers to help us make Flickr bigger, better and faster.

Flickr processes millions of photos and videos every day, with billions of
photos already online. We serve billions of pageviews and more than 7 billion
API requests monthly for over 75 million registered photographers.

------
robertsosinski
Ticket Evolution

Location: Jersey City, New Jersey; Postion: Ruby/JavaScript/Erlang Engineers;
Email: rsosinski@ticketevolution.com

Ticket Evolution builds software and services that handles the real-time
execution, clearing and settlement of event ticket trades. If you ever
purchased a ticket to a sports game online or called a broker for seats to a
concert, chances are our system was used somewhere in between. We recently
closed a Series-A round and launched our newest partner cheaptickets.com.

We use Ruby on Rails, JavaScript with BackBone and Knockout, and PostgreSQL
day-to-day. We are also starting to dive into Erlang and Riak and are looking
for engineers who are comfortable getting out of their comfort-zone. Besides
working on challenging problems, we also sport a 40-hour work week, have a
laid-back office, and pay market salary along with equity and health
insurance.

If you are intersted in learning more, email me directly at
rsosinski@ticketevolution.com.

------
lukas
San Francisco (Mission) CrowdFlower <http://crowdflower.com> intern, remote,
h1b all welcome.

We are the worlds leading microtask company. We send literally millions of
small jobs to people around the world every day. Our technology platform helps
our customers design great tasks and ensure that people working on the tasks
do good work. Someone said it's like map reduce but with people :).

We are hiring all types of technical people from operations to front end to
machine learning experts. You can check out our exact engineering job
descriptions here <https://crowdflower.com/about/jobs> but if you are smart
and technical and want to tangibly change the world every day then we want to
talk to you.

email resumes at crowdflower.com or email me directly at lukas at
crowdflower.com.

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb) - No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

Monetate is a SAAS provider to internet marketers. We turn data in action on
our clients' sites by doing real-time DOM modification to put the right
experience in front of their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do
highly visible work on great brands and solve tough problems with great
coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve users' problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Use the source - Google Closure to Python, Hadoop and Mahout to Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* We pay market rates

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds. Check out our blog at
<http://engineering.monetate.com/> and see more about our open jobs at
<http://monetate.com/jobs/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

50% of traffic is now driven by social media, and referrer information is
increasingly useless with mobile clients and HTTPS. Traditional web analytics
doesn't work for social traffic. So awe.sm is building full-featured social
media conversion tracking and analytics.

Right now and in the medium term, we're providing immediate value to our
customers by giving them firm numbers on the ROI of their social media
efforts, in terms of dollars, signups, pageviews or any other metric they
pick. Our APIs allow app developers to easily integrate social features into
their products and easily present the analyzed data back to their own
customers, without having to build their own processing clusters and
workflows. Longer term, we want to know what's important on the Internet, and
we believe that instrumenting social behavior is the way to do that.

We're looking for back-end engineers who are interested in learning how to
handle large volumes of data for aggregation, geo analysis, and graph
analysis, in close to real time. We're currently in transition from a mixed
stack of PHP and Ruby to JVM languages -- we believe in simple parts loosely
coupled, and also in picking the right tool for the job, so you genuinely have
the power to shape the stack you work on.

We're also looking for front-end developers to continue to build out our GUI,
which is a backbone JS app built on top of the same APIs our customers use.

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 13 people right now. We have a cool new office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

~~~
jboggan
There's no checkbox on your hiring page for "thinks about graph algorithms and
graph analysis in Dolores Park on a Saturday" or Perl or R. I'm interested but
I'm not sure I'd land in the right pile checking off the languages you have
listed.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Graph algorithms and graph analysis in Dolores Park on a Saturday? This job's
way too hard for you, man. You should be thinking about Photoshop instead.
Then you'd have something to check on that form on their hiring page, at
least.

Besides, face it, coming from an R and Perl background, you'd _never_ be able
to grok the nuanced complexities of PHP or Zend.

------
barunio
WegoWise.com - Remote devs welcome (located in Boston, MA)

Hiring: Ruby developers (Mid to Senior-level) & UX designer

We are a leading utility analytics company that helps our users (property
owners, utility companies, auditors, and more) reduce energy and water usage,
run conservation programs, and save money.

WegoWise is the perfect environment for passionate developers to do their best
work, learn something new every day, and have fun while building something
that serves a socially-conscious purpose.

Full details here:

<http://wegowise.com/careers/developer>

Contact: devjobs@wegowise.com

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

We are also actively looking for UI/UX designers!

Design is a critically important part of how we build our application, and
we're looking to bring someone on to the team to focus on UX and front-end
development.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park.

Delphix (www.delphix.com) is a data virtualization company that does for
databases what VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are
on track for similar success. The product is unique and provides huge value to
our users - in our first year of selling, we have already added 30 large
corporate customers, including many of the Fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble,
Staples, Qualcomm, etc.). The engineering team is top notch, which includes
inventors and architects of the VMware platform, Oracle RAC, Sun ZFS file
system, and DTrace. We believe database virtualization is the next frontier
for achieving 100x payback in IT, and Delphix is leading the way.

Delphix engineering sits at the nexus of three core technologies: databases,
operating systems, and the cloud. We've taken the best and brightest across
the industry and built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea
has a voice and can drive unique projects with the backing of a wealth of
knowledge and experience. Whether its developing new abstractions in the
filesystem, designing an architecture to inter-operate with a novel database,
or developing a new cloud paradigm for structured data, there is no lack of
hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

WANTED (intelligent/creative/passionate problem solvers)

Do you want to work with brilliant people in a culture where creativity and
clarity of thinking is encouraged and rewarded? Are you interested in working
on the Data, the next big problem in Data Center? Do you thrive on solving
difficult technical challenges? Do you take pride in writing beautiful code
with a strong attention to detail? Then we are looking for you! Engineers who
strive to master their craft; generalists who want to contribute at all levels
of the application, from the database to the client and all things in-between.
Delphix offers awesome tough technical challenges in the Systems Management,
File Systems, Distributed / Cloud Computing, Clustering, Databases, and
software excellence.

Email jobs@delphix.com for more information and include Hacker News in the
subject line.

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco (teamcoco.com)

Location: Burbank, CA

Position: Web Developer, Full Time

Details: <http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer>

~~~
mattdeboard
Oh man, in my imagination this would be a freaking awesome job.

~~~
traviskuhl
i can tell you first hand, it is indeed a freaking awesome job

~~~
mattdeboard
Please do not fill this position for the next year and a half, then I will
apply.

------
pgambling
Houston, TX | PROS | UI Software Engineer

(Disclaimer: I just accepted a position with PROS, but I haven't started yet)

PROS is looking for UI developers for our new, innovative cloud products. As a
member of the PROS Product Development team, you will be working with Software
Engineering teams that place a great importance developing modern, clean, and
awesome code. We currently use JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX, HTML, CSS, JavaScript
templating, Backbone.js, Node.js build tools, and RESTful backend endpoints
powered by Java and Groovy.

Full Job Posting: <http://bit.ly/QzAgst>

PROS has many other openings, full list here: <http://bit.ly/OBEKu9>

------
jmileham
ImpulseSave (TechStars Boston Fall 2012) is looking for a senior full-stack
engineer Cambridge, MA

ImpulseSave is reinventing the way people save money by making saving as easy
and rewarding as spending (we think of ourselves as the anti-marketing
company). Currently in TechStars and still tiny. It's an exciting time to join
our team.

As a Senior Engineer you'll work alongside our CTO on full-stack development
of our backend applications and mobile client and deployment architecture.
You'll be writing tests, reviewing code, building cutting-edge features and
simple, secure services.

We use Ruby, RSpec, Rails, Cucumber, JavaScript, Jasmine, Backbone.js,
Cordova, and iOS.

Email jobs@impulsesave.com

------
rogerbinns
Software Developer at Appington - (Silicon Valley or telecommuting/remote,
full or part time)

Appington is looking for a software developer to help evolve the core
Appington Audio platform and associated infrastructure. We are also open to
interns or junior developers if this describes you in a few years.

You:

* You are a generalist able to tackle a wide variety of problems and opportunities that come our way

* You thrive in a startup environment (lots of uncertainty, few processes or infrastructure)

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, heterogeneous mobile clients, web services, networking, analytics, databases etc and plumbing them all together

* You like rapid development, quick turn arounds and responding to changing requirements

* You feel right at home with iOS, Android and other mobile operating systems

* You like digging into analytics data

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before

Us:

* We are the pioneers of mobile audio platforms

* We value the user experience

* When people hear what we do, it changes what they think is possible for mobile apps

* Python is our main development language on Macs and Linux

* We like open source, and open source our work where possible

* Mobile clients use Java & C (Android), Objective C (iOS) and HTML5/CSS/JS (web)

* Some technologies we currently use are MongoDB and Google AppEngine

* Some tools we currently use are vim, emacs, git + Github and Trello

Check out <http://www.appington.com/jobs> or email us at hireme@appington.com

------
kevinconroy
GlobalGiving.org (<http://www.globalgiving.org/>) - Washington DC non-profit
named one of the ten startups changing the world (along with Pinterest and
AirBNB) by Forbes

<http://www.globalgiving.org/aboutus/jobs/>

1) Software Engineer for Good - Java and web development

2) Project Manager for Good - Help us run our agile process and make sure our
user stories and specs are fleshed out enough for development

3) Business Intelligence Analyst - Crunch our numbers and find ways to help us
improve our business and help even more non-profits

------
revisionzero
Cleveland, Ohio: Windows Application Developer's (C#/.NET/WPF) Available Job
Types: REMOTE, H1-B, INTERN, LOCAL

Quixby.com was our initial and still on-going endeavor, focusing on making PC
Building simpler.

One of our new focus's is with Windows Application development, and in-turn we
are looking for passionate developers who would have an interest in making a
truly unique application on Windows utilizing C#, .NET, and WPF. An interest
in PC Gaming would be a huge bonus =)

Thats the short and sweet approach, anyhow, feel free to shoot me an email at
austin [at] quixby dot com -- Would love to chat with anyone interested in
learning more.

------
jedberg
Los Gatos, CA -- Netflix

I'm still looking for an SRE for my team to help with our mission of keeping
the largest internet TV network online 24/7/365 using one of the biggest
Amazon EC2 installations.

We also have lots of other jobs open from DevOps to machine learning.

<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.html>

------
bigmac
San Francisco, CA Fulltime Security Engineer, Security Intern

At Square (squareup.com) we're looking for security experts excited about
securing the future of payments. Security at Square is involved in all aspects
of the stack: hardware, firmware, mobile, infrastructure, networks, crypto,
web, and physical security. The team is equal parts builder and breaker.

Standing invitation to all security folks in the Bay Area or visiting: come
have lunch with us at Square. We'd love to meet you and talk about what you're
working on. It is almost certainly relevant to us.

Contact me: mccauley [at] squareup.com

------
epi0Bauqu
DuckDuckGo: Android

<http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387>

~~~
cainetighe
We are looking for iOS hackers too.

------
vide0star
London: Python and Erlang Engineers, FT, not remote

Smarkets (<https://smarkets.com>)

Smarkets is a real-time online trading platform with an Erlang backend and
Python frontend. Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by
offering a modern betting exchange platform with significantly lower
transaction fees than the competition. We have traded over £150 million of
bets since launching in February 2010.

The part of our stack which runs behind the website is one of the few that
uses Erlang as a primary language, and is supported by other well-known Erlang
projects such as RabbitMQ and CouchDB.

The non-Erlang pieces of our stack are mostly written in Python, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We use the following
technologies: VirtualBox, Vagrant, Flask, gunicorn, PostgreSQL, Ganglia,
Icinga, Graphite, Cacti, Jenkins, Trac, Git and many other open source
packages.

We are well-funded and growing quickly so are looking for Python and Erlang
engineers to join our team. If you are looking for a flexible, agile team to
work with; want to work somewhere free of big corporate politics; would like a
cool project to work on; we’d love to hear from you! More details about the
role and what we're looking for can be found on our blog:
[http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-
python-...](http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-python-and-
erlang-engineers/)

------
silvio
San Jose, Santa Cruz :: Build FPGA design tools at Altera

Altera is one of the leading designers of FPGA devices in the world. I'm an
engineer in the software team, developing mostly embedded design and
instrumentation tools for FPGAs.

We are looking for software developers experienced or with a strong desire to
learn about Computer Architecture, FPGA design, Digital Logic, Embedded
Systems, and more, while at the same time developing engineering design tools
in high level languages.

To give you an idea of what we do, these are some of the projects that
involved me at Altera :

    
    
      * Designed and implemented a high performance on-chip network that's used
        in thousands of routers, base stations, and switches around the world.
      * Created a hardware/software instrumentation framework in a mix of Java, C++, C, 
        and Verilog. This is the foundation for all the debuggers at Altera.
      * Modified the GCC toolchain to add support for Altera's processors, like our
        NiosII soft processor.
      * Implemented a GDB Server from scratch in Java.
      * Defined and implemented the pieces of an ARM CoreSight debug subsystem.
      * Implemented infrastructure used in a C-to-Gates compiler.
      * Spent hours hacking away with the tools and many of the available
        development boards.
    

If the above sound interesting to you, then Altera might be the place that
you've been looking for. Send me an email to sbrugada at altera.com telling me
why you think this would be a good match. You should attach your resume too.

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux, Windows, and Mac workstations
in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. We expect developers to be
generalising specialists, ready at the drop of a hat to refine an algorithm,
write a tricky integration test, tune a SQL query, or discuss feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring
for all technical roles including front- and back-end devs, sysadmin, and IT
admin.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homewares and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 65 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow

<http://alltrails.com> <http://allsnow.com>

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
(<http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic>) and have the #1 outdoors
app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching for 'Hiking'). We also have
the #1 Snowsports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS).

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you! <http://alltrails.com/jobs> or
jobs@alltrails.com

------
3pt14159
Toronto - 500px - backend, front end, android, iOS, senior sys admin, UX
designers.

Core app: rails with clustered MySQL and mongodb, looking at moving to riak
soon. Some components in other languages (c, c++) data mining python + scipy.
Backbone JS for rewrite of front end. Salary between 60k and 100k, options
worth 0.25% and 0.75% office location currently near King and Peter, might be
moving to liberty village soon though.

Massive traffic, good revenue, sustainable business and culture. Email me
(info in profile).

------
asterix
Palo Alto, CA - Full Time - Ruby on Rails Developer - Neo (www.MyNeoLoan.com)

Neo provides affordable car loans to consumers new to credit, such as youth
and recent immigrants, by assessing their credit risk based on real-time
financial and social data as these individuals have not yet built up a credit
score. (Yes, it is about time somebody tried this, and we have the chops to do
so)

We are a team of four, with high profile advisors. Our beta product is ready,
and we are executing our loan program. We have seed funding from a top VC
([http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-26/social-
plus-...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-26/social-plus-capital-
the-league-of-extraordinarily-rich-gentlemen) \- see page 2 for Neo). We are
based in Palo Alto, two blocks from the Caltrain station.

We are looking for a serious hacker to join our core team. This is an
opportunity to get involved in a cutting edge consumer risk analytics project
that aims to disrupt the US credit system. Plus, consumers are our customers,
so the project also involves working on all the cool tools consumers expect
these days (web, mobile, social, etc). As a very early member of our team, you
will have direct input into many of the decisions that will affect the future
of our company

Drop me a note at navin@MyNeoLoan.com if you are interested.

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.webaction.com>) - Full time or intern in Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto). Seeking UI developers and Platform Engineers.

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between big data and
transaction data. We have our initial funding and we are now building out our
core engineering team. Our seasoned founding team has multiple successful
exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software that you
use today. We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo
Alto. You can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the
train station in about 15.

UI or front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, and should be experienced or at least interested in using JS libraries
like d3.js. Strong programming fundamentals and experience with languages like
Java/C/C++ is a huge plus. Experience developing native iOS apps would also be
strongly desired, but not a requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have or at least be interested
in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly
scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA or Tipp City / Dayton, OH

Sociable Labs has several open positions on both the engineering and the
marketing sides of the company.

Our product brings social features such as commenting, passive and active
sharing, and top "x" lists onto media and e-commerce sites. We have a solid
system and a rapidly growing base of customers who love our product.

We have a fun team, great benefits, and an enjoyable workplace. Our approach
is analytics-driven and we're working towards Continuous Integration.

I do primarily JavaScript, so I can mention a couple of the recent changes: we
now use a node.js powered build system for our JS files, pre-compiled
handlebars templates for client-side rendering, and we use feature detection
to only load on browsers with localStorage and CORS support. (This works out
to IE 8 and newer on the MS side.)

See more info at <http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/> or email nathan @
[company site] if you're curious about anything.

Sociable Labs also hosts the Tipp JS meetup, so if you're in the Dayton OH
area, please stop by even if you're not interested in working with us!
<http://www.meetup.com/tipp-js>

------
nchuhoai
Berlin, Germany, (remote possible, while on location preferred)

Webcred is hiring to expand their team to accelerate the collaborative
consumption movement.

Our focus at Webcred is really to make people trust each other more, because
we believe that the world would be a better place if we use our resources more
efficiently by sharing with each other. That is why we are building tools to
allow p2p marketplaces build more trust in their communities, as we see trust
or the lack thereof as a major roadblock.

We are a very young, but driven startup that is starting at Startupbootcamp
Berlin this week. One of the founders grew up in Berlin, a great city to have
a perfect work-life balance, but we also have been involved in the Boston
scene and believe we can bring the best of both worlds together.

We are an all-technical team with allround-capabilities, working on a
Rails/Neo4j Stack and looking for people that could help us on the development
side, but really, we want to talk to any of you who believe in our mission
that a world where people can trust each other is a better world and a world
worth building. And on the way, have loads of fun with us.

Please contact me at nam@webcred.co with anything, I would be happy to talk to
you.

~~~
bartonfink
Are you only looking for full-time people? I've been using neo4j for some non-
production code at Mapquest and I'd love a chance to use it "for real", but
I'm not in a position to switch full-time jobs.

~~~
nchuhoai
We can talk about it. We are very flexible when it comes to people we want,
it's really about the fit for us (+some openness to switch to full-time
eventually)

~~~
bartonfink
Sure - I'll put something together this weekend. Also, if it helps, ich
spreche ein wenig Deutsch.

~~~
nchuhoai
Awesome, looking forward to talk to you!

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers
and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE people from these "Who is Hiring" threads, including one
just a couple of month ago ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript

* iOS

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven
company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

Looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older). H1B and
relocation are no problem. See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email
me directly: jared at scribd.com

~~~
snowmaker
Update [REMOTE]:

One new addition since I posted this. We are now also looking for people to
join our DevOps team. For people on this team we hire everyone from
experienced sysadmins to back-end/web developers who have never done
operations work but are interested in trying it. Most engineering we keep
local, but we hire remote people for the ops team from anywhere in the world.
More info at <http://www.scribd.com/jobs/23>

------
colinhowe
London UK. Mid/Senior Engineer. Conversocial.

We provide companies with a SaaS solution that helps them do customer service
on things like Facebook and Twitter.

We're excited about improving customer service, we're excited about making
enterprise software good instead of the usual trash that people have to put up
with.

We primarily work in Python but accept good people from any background.

<http://www.conversocial.com/jobs>

------
bgmasters
Amicus Labs - Designing for Law - San Francisco

We’re building software that will radically change how lawyers approach,
analyze, and engage with the law. We use advanced case law parsing and tech-
enabled human review to construct a detailed outline of the law. Leveraging
that data, we can offer litigators legal search tools that are an order of
magnitude better than existing offerings, as well as detailed analytics on
legal arguments and AI tools that automatically assess and assemble litigation
documents.

We're looking to add a designer to our small team of legal-minded engineers
(Stanford, Berkeley, Google) and lawyers (Stanford, Columbia).

The law is intricate. Communicating it clearly is a serious design challenge.
We are looking for someone who can shape not only our look and feel, but also
how lawyers interact with the law.

You:

\+ A record of creating beautiful software

\+ The ability to implement what you design (HTML5, CSS3, JS)

\+ Deep, sincere interest in law

\+ Desire to forge a product that will change how justice is done

Us:

\+ Backed by the most visionary investors in the world

\+ Taking a big swing at truly hard problems

\+ Excellent health/dental/vision

\+ “No vacation policy” policy

\+ Great office across the street from 4th & King Caltrain

If you're interested in learning more, get in touch: careers@amicuslabs.com.

------
blitzcraig
San Diego, CA (La Jolla) - Fairway Technologies

We're looking for a Front End Engineer, preferably with C#/.NET back end
experience.

<http://www.fairwaytech.com/careers/job-listings/>

Fairway Technologies is a full service, software consulting company based in
the village of downtown La Jolla. We know that the best developers are hard to
find so we like to treat them well. That is why we offer a fun and relaxed
environment in our new modern facility. Our culture includes casual attire
(shorts, t-shirts, and flip-flops) and fun office environment with flat-screen
televisions, game systems, foosball table and dartboard. (Just to name a few)
We work hard to meet the needs of our clients and want to make you comfortable
during the process.

We offer competitive salaries, flexible schedule, 5 weeks of PTO, 401k Plan,
and generous medical and dental benefits.

We allow our employees to have the ability to work with limited (to no)
supervision, remotely, and commute to the office when traffic is light.

We all have a service-oriented attitude. Our clients love us because we are
helpful, friendly and reliable.

Fairway is California focused so there are minimal travel requirements and it
is anticipated that duties can be fulfilled through a combination of working
from Fairway's office in the village of La Jolla, on-site at the client or by
telecommuting. This position is an exempt, full-time, W2 position (NOT
contracting).

At Fairway, we believe in continued education so we hold optional weekly "Code
Brew" weekly talks and "Language Club" discussions. Our sessions are informal
and allow our team members to collaborate on new ideas and technological
advancements.

------
wferrell
Palo Alto, CA - Runway 20 Inc

We're building an intelligent assistant on your smartphone.

We provide users just the information they need right as they need it and
simplify task completion on the iPhone.

From telling you 20 minutes before you leave for work that there is a major
accident on your typical route, to booking you a flight to NYC like a real
personal assistant, we’re building an app to simplify your life.

We're looking for great people to join our small, well funded by startup!

Backend Software Engineers and Data Scientists

The deep technology problem is information retrieval and machine learning. The
user models we build help us make predictions and determine how and when to
present information.

We look for a B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent 2+ years
of programming experience designing and shipping large components of backend
services Experience programming in Python Experience designing and
implementing APIs Experience with distributed systems and machine learning
Linux or UNIX OS experience required Experience working with database backed
web or client applications An ability to write clean code -- and ship A
passion for learning and always improving yourself and the team

iOS Engineers

We look for a B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent
Experience building iPhone/iPad apps Attention to performance and memory
tuning Experience working with web services Focus on clean code An ability to
ship code -- and fast A passion for learning and always improving yourself and
the team We would love to see what amazing experiences and effects you have
developed.

Please email me at wferrell at gmail.com with your resume. We would love to
show you the product and share much much more about what we are building!

------
nuckin42
Crimson Hexagon, Boston, MA

Software Engineer: <http://www.crimsonhexagon.com/software-engineer/>

Senior Software Engineer: <http://www.crimsonhexagon.com/senior-software-
engineer/>

We're a fun team and we're looking for people who enjoy coding as much as we
do. Our current engineering team is small which means everyone has a very
strong influence on the product and everyone makes a difference. On the
cultural side, we have a very open and collaborative environment. Weekly
grocery deliveries to our full kitchen and free lunch every two weeks.

We use Java, Tomcat, Maven, Spring, Hibernate, PostgreSQL, and have too many
Linux servers to count. If big data and web applications are your thing, we're
the place with almost 100TB of data and taking in over 100GB per day.

Any questions or resumes, send to gflynn <at> crimsonhexagon.com And we do
read these, I was hired through the "Who's Hiring" thread from May.

Thanks!

~~~
nuckin42
[http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t...](http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t=1&islist=false&id=158448847&m=158449329)

An NPR interview with one of the Co-Founders of Crimson Hexagon, Gary King
about his research involving the censorship by the Chinese government. The
research was done using data from Crimson Hexagon's platform

------
mebassett
London, UK - full time.

Universal Pictures International - Junior Developer/Data Scientist,
International Research

We're certainly not a startup, but our department acts like one as much as
possible.

We're building tools to forecast, simulate, and model the box office market.
We're developing simulations and models to give us estimates on how the market
responds to social media, weather, video games, et cetera, and we're building
web apps and ipad apps to present this information to key people in a way they
can use and understand. We need your help taking the project to the next
level.

What you'll be doing:

1) Maintaining, debugging, and adding features to our existing apps (browser
and ipad) that help people configure and use our simulations. 2) Keeping our
software on amazon ec2 online. 3) Help us build new tools to allow people to
interface with our newer models. 4) Help us develop new models and simulations
that can give us deeper insight into how the market behaves and that can
respond to historical and live data as it comes in (machine learning)

What we use:

* A lot of python (web.py) and javascript (jquery, jqtouch) * amazon ec2 for running the simulations * Whatever gets the job done. We have code written in Racket, and we're certainly not shy about experimenting with your favorite language. (I'm learning Haskell and plan to be using at work for some experiments, for instance)

Who we're looking for:

This is primarily a programming position, so we're looking for someone who is
enthusiastic about coding and the tools they use, has an love of clean code,
new languages and technologies, and likes statistics.

Bonus points if you like film, functional languages and mathematics.

Interested? My contact details are in my profile. Let's get in touch

------
david_shaw
Santa Barbara, CA (Remote OK): Security Engineer

What we do: Application Security, Network Penetration Testing, Security Policy
review (choose one or more -- we're a fluid team!)

Redspin is a growing company that, while started in 2000, values the "startup
culture." We are small (~25 employees), located near the beach, and all have a
serious passion for security.

We were recently featured in _Outside Magazine_ 's "Best Place to Work," (#62)
and encourage community service, beach volleyball, and company
hiking/backpacking/adventure trips. [1]

We send the whole team to a variety of tech conferences each year (usually
DEFCON), and have a great system that fosters team cohesion via chat, weekly
meetings, check-ins, etc.

Email jobs at redspin.com, and mention HN in the email/subject so we know
where you came from :)

[1] [http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/best-
jobs/Mor...](http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/best-jobs/More-
Best-Places-to-Work-Redspin-Inc-20120731.html)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is a developer-lead agency (no Flash developers! No account managers!)
based in London, Bristol, Amsterdam & San Francisco. Our clients include
Google, PayPal, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

We're hiring for a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance &
full time, including:

Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-london/>

Technical Recruiter, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/technical-recruiter-
london/>

Django Developer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-bristol/>

UX Designer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/ux-designer-bristol/>

------
shawnjan8
Vancouver, BC - Mobify

We're a company specializing in the mobile web. We're big on Javascript and
Python. We have a client side javascript adaptation framework, Mobify.js,
which we recently open sourced, and we're creating a web application GUI
around it using Backbone and Django. We also have a bunch of performance
enhancements tools for websites on our Cloud platform, also written in Django.
We're also continuously adding to our Mobile UI framework. But words don't
mean much without the code to back it up - check us out on Github!

<https://github.com/mobify>

We're also looking for TONS of different kinds of people right now.
Front/Backend Engineers, Designers, QA, Sales/Marketing, and a Community
Ambassador. Check out the full list of jobs here:

<http://www.mobify.com/about/jobs/>

------
robg
Boston, MA - Generalists

Neumitra is solving daily stress for health, productivity, and happiness

We're adding generalists to grow our mobile and web platform with our
biosensor. Stress and stress-based disorders become manageable with software
personalized by your physiology. We value passion for your craft and our long-
term mission.

rob at neumitra.com

------
DLarsen
Ventura, CA - Connexity

We're looking for a full-time developer to help us build our next-generation
online advertising platform. A talented, highly motivated software engineer
will fit right in with our small, focused team.

We offer ownership for every employee and unlimited paid leave in addition to
the usual benefits.

Our architecture is unique, and our stack is purposefully diverse. We run
Scala (w/ Akka), C, Ruby against Redis, Hbase and Postgres. We do a fair
amount of MapReduce and enjoy the challenge of working with a sizable graph
database.

Our ideal applicant has worked in a startup environment in the past and
possesses significant experience across a broad range of skills and
applications. Bottom line is that (like everyone else here) we're looking for
"A" players. Salary DOE.

<http://www.connexity.com/about/jobs>

------
redm
Houston, Tx (The Woodlands) -- MediaFire

We are hiring for a variety of technical positions including Engineering (PHP,
JS and C++), Quality Assurance and Graphic Design (Web and Video). You will be
working on our next generation products which include a suite of web, desktop,
mobile, and infrastructure applications.

See more information and apply here: <http://www.mediafire.com/about/jobs.php>

About: MediaFire is a fast growing and forward thinking company where your
contributions will be seen and used by millions. MediaFire’s trademark
storage, access and sharing features have been expanded to include an enhanced
suite of collaboration tools and data backup. Our team is working on a line of
new products that will take us into the future of the quickly evolving cloud
storage space.

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores, CA) -- <https://www.rumblegames.com>

We're a new, well-funded startup making and publishing AAA games for browser
and mobile. We're making real games for a large audience. Not ultra casual,
not niche-y.

Our first title is a cooperative multiplayer 3D action-RPG. Think Diablo on
Facebook. But free-to-play, and no big download. No obscure plugins, either --
we use Flash, but you wouldn't believe it. Adobe says they've never seen
anything higher quality in Flash.

Seriously, check out our trailer: <https://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad> (and
that was 6 months ago)

We're in closed beta. Let me know if you want to give it a test drive.

Rumble is backed by Google Ventures and Khosla Ventures ($15mm series A). We
have one of the strongest founding teams the gaming industry has ever seen.
(No, really: <https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>)

We're both a developer and publisher of games, and we need help on both sides.
If you want to develop the next generation of top-quality games, or you want
to build and scale infrastructure to 1mm+ concurrent players, this is for you.

Positions: <https://www.rumblegames.com/careers> (contact me directly if
something isn't listed)

Engineers

* Platform -- Java/Groovy/Grails/AWS (esp. Senior and Architect/Lead/VP)

* Web -- HTML+CSS+JS+(PHP/Python/Ruby)

* Game -- Flash+AS3/Java/C/C++/C#/Unity

* Data -- Hadoop/R+ML/Stats

Other

* Producers

* Product Managers

* Analysts

* Artists

* Designers

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
aamar
Los Angeles (Central LA): seeking developers.

Unfold's mission is to help people everywhere understand any issue of public
debate.

We use primarily Clojure but welcome strong, entrepreneurial developers of all
sorts. Some functional experience (Lisp, Scheme, Haskell, Ruby, etc.)
preferred. We're seeking generalists who can work on everything from web
front-ends to mobile apps, machine learning algorithms, crawlers, and NoSQL
databases. Passion about the news, politics, technology debates, language
wars, etc. are much valued.

We offer: market salary, superior equity, benefits, an environment that prizes
learning and growth, and the opportunity to have a lot of say in tools,
technology, and strategy.

More info and (optional) puzzle at: <https://unfold.com/#about/lead-developer>

Contact us at jobs at unfold.com

------
kelnos
San Francisco (on-site, no remote)

Twilio: Senior/Junior Mobile Developers

We're looking for 2-3 mobile developers (probably 2 senior, 1 junior-ish) to
help continue building our Twilio Client SDKs for iOS and Android
(<http://www.twilio.com/client/mobile>). Experience with both platforms is a
plus, but even if you've only done one, as long as you're interested in
dabbling with the other, that's great too.

If you've done more than high-level app development (networking, audio, JNI on
Android, or have dug into platform internals), even better.

Drop me an email at (kelnos | twilio - com) or apply at
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/senior-mobile-
engineer/a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/senior-mobile-
engineer/axM3CUTcqr4AcseJe4bk1X)

------
amitmathew
Cambridge, MA. Uprise Medical (<http://uprisemedical.com>)

Business Co-founder

We're looking for a full-time business co-founder that has a history of
getting things done and is willing to wear many hats across the areas of
business development, marketing, and sales. We are aiming to improve patient
education in a meaningful way and we need someone to help us make it happen.
We are currently participating in the Healthbox Boston accelerator program.

Uprise Medical is an early-stage company aiming to improve health outcomes by
changing the way healthcare providers deliver patient education. If you've
ever had a loved one with a serious illness, you'll understand the importance
of our mission and why we're so obsessed.

Send me an email at amit (at) uprisemedical.com and let's talk.

------
dgc
Santa Clara, CA: Backend Developer and/or INTERN

WhiteHat Security: <https://www.whitehatsec.com>

We help secure the interwebs by telling our customers how their websites are
vulnerable. We do automated black box testing of websites, workflow for our
internal analysts, source code analysis, integration with popular security
products and services, and (of course) UI and API so our customers can
actually use the information we provide.

We're looking for smart people who aren't ideologically opposed to perl
application development. Also programming language and framework experts. Also
QA automation people. And we would like to train some interns to design and
build RESTful APIs.

For more information you can poke at our website or email me ( dgc at
whitehatsec dot com ).

------
RJaswa
San Francisco/Palo Alto: iOS, Ruby on Rails, Generalists

Email info@orbesquare.com

 _What we do: Or Be Square --<http://orbesquare.com> \-- (as in 'be there or
be square') is a mobile and web application that helps people discover events
and activities they love and plan them with their friends.

_Who: we're a small, passionate, fun group of guys that write code everyday,
have worked at Bessemer Venture Partners/Microsoft/Amazon, and went to school
at Berkeley/Princeton/MIT.

 _Why now: The beauty of our situation is that you get all the excitement and
responsibility of being at an early stage company with huge potential, but you
get to avoid much of the associated downside because we've already raised a
bunch of money and get to spend lots of time with amazing advisors and
investors who have helped make companies like Dropbox, Ticketmaster, Amazon
Recommendations, Disney, ShoeDazzle, Playdom, etc., the amazing businesses
they are today.

You'll get to be an instrumental part of the company that delivers what we and
our supporters believe could, really, be one of the most important products in
a person's life in the future.

_What we've built:

(1) Sophisticated and scalable service-oriented architecture

(2) A sanitized, curated database of most of the events in the U.S.

(3) A recommendation engine that learns about user interests by crunching data
from Spotify, Facebook, etc.

(4) Clever social functionality that neatly folds together Facebook, Twilio
and more.

(5) Ticketing feature (with our API partner SeatGeek) that will immediately
deliver material revenue when we launch

(6) An alpha front-end that gets slicker everyday

*What we can offer: competitive compensation, meaningful early stage equity stakes, deep technical problems, shiny aluminum toys to hack on, and a lot of fun.

If you're interested please shoot us an email at info@orbesquare.com!

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi

Role: Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous coders to dive in to one of our core mobile health
platforms already affecting hundreds of the world's poor and underserved. Our
team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in over 20 countries covering
East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and
travel is an important part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction over the
bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to
work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

<http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

------
mrchess
Boston, MA -- Co3 Systems

We're a Series A funded company building enterprise software that handles
legal response when sensitive data is lost. More about our service can be
found here: <http://bit.ly/S8zxz5>, and our company page
<http://www.co3sys.com>. Remember this is enterprise software so don't let the
landing page fool you -- we are still building cool things. We're looking for
Javascript and Java hackers. Currently a team of 3 engineers (company itself
is 13) we use technologies like Hibernate, Grails, Backbone, and CoffeeScript.
Fire me an e-mail if interested: jho at co3sys dot com. Full-hires and interns
welcome.

------
Radim
Prague, Czech Republic; fulltime.

Looking for skilled backend engineers to join a small, dedicated team of
developers. You'll be directly dealing with data from the world's largest
publishers (Elsevier, Springer, Wiley)... and that's lots of data! The project
is an academic search engine and our clients are the largest central + eastern
european institutions (national libraries, universities):
<http://www.suweco.cz/en/who-we-are/>

We require: experience writing scalable applications (in whatever sane
language) & good communication skills (English). We offer: competitive salary,
possibility of working from home & chance to make a difference. Contact: see
my HN info.

------
raystar
Goals for Giving are looking for a junior full-time web developer to work on
our new online charity fundraising application
(<http://www.goalsforgiving.com>).

Candidates must have an understanding and knowledge of HTML/CSS and
Javascript. Additionally, exposure to Ruby/Python/PHP, Command Line experience
and a familiarity with TDD (we use RSpec) would be great.

Bonus points for PhoneGap/iOS or Android development, Node.js, Redis, Mongo or
Scala knowledge.

You will be working alongside our lead developer, helping build out from our
current MVP into broader and richer application.

The position will be based in East London.

Email jobs@goalsforgiving.com for more information.

------
wehriam
New York City + Remote | Full Time | Open to Covering Relocation Costs

Designers | Community Managers | Developers

Four out of five people report a negative experience when buying a new car and
most new car sales departments lose money. Tred helps solve these problems by
allowing consumers to configure the perfect new car, then working with
dealerships to find it at a great price.

We are pre-release, angel-funded, and backed by some of the biggest names in
the industry, including the former CEO of General Motors. We are looking for
independent thinkers ready to build a company from the ground up. It would be
great if you love cars - but you should love people more.

* Designers: Your portfolio should include click and touch interfaces. You want to write production level HTML and CSS.

* Community managers: You excel at marketing and support. You are excited about inventing and exploring technical solutions.

* Developers: You have strong front-end web skills and will rock our Node.js + Backbone.js based platform. You enjoy communicating with a diverse product team.

We are a small team with a diverse background:

* John Wehr, former CTO of <http://flavors.me> and <http://goodsie.com>

* Grant Feek, former private equity associate, former BMW sales, Harvard MBA

* Lead Investor Rick Wagoner, former CEO of General Motors

Where we are:

* We have been working out of <http://generalassemb.ly/> in New York for the last six months

* The founders are based in Seattle until November

* We are actively looking for office space in the New York area

Email johnwehr@tredsite.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line. Please
include:

* A quick introduction

* Your portfolio, resume, or Github account

* Any other materials you'd like us to see

Please also free to contact me on gtalk at johnwehr@gmail.com or Skype at
'wehriam'

------
xsmasher
Mobile Game Developer at TinyCo in San Francisco
<http://jobvite.com/m?3Rq9sfwC>

We make freemium games for iOS and Android in C++. Always looking for new
client-side developers. Growing company with strong revenue from existing
stable of games.

I'm happy to talk about the company; feel free to contact me.

Also looking for devs at new office in Vancouver, BC Canada
<http://jobvite.com/m?32q9sfwN>

Other positions (game designer, content manager, UI, UA, QA) hiring too:
<http://jobvite.com/m?33q9sfwO>

------
jjrember
Boulder, Colorado

Datalogix is hiring: Software Engineers Devops Engineer IT Operations Engineer
Test Automation Engineer

Checkout: <http://www.datalogix.com/careers/job-openings/>

------
2arrs2ells
Clever (YC S12) is hiring a full-stack engineer in San Francisco to hack
education

Steve Jobs described education as one of the final frontiers still untouched
by modern technology. Clever (<https://getclever.com>) is building the data
platform needed to for great software to make its way into the classroom. Just
like Stripe has made it simple for developers to build payment processing into
their apps, Clever has made it easy for developers to build applications for
schools using student data.

We're a small team of highly technical hackers with deep experience in
education. Since releasing the Clever APIs in June, we've signed up the most
innovative education companies as partners and deployed our platform to over
1,000 schools. Clever moves data for over 350,000 students every day, and that
number is growing rapidly.

Our growth has created some exciting problems around scalable systems,
innovative APIs, and big data sets. We're looking to add a versitile engineer
to the team to take on a wide range of technical challenges.

Things we're looking for:

\+ Experience with consuming and/or creating RESTful Hypermedia APIs

\+ Experience with a variety of languages (we use the best tool for the job,
everything from Node.js to bash scripts)

\+ Experience scaling up systems on AWS

\+ Passion for changing education

What Clever offers:

\+ Competitive salary + significant equity stake in well-funded company

\+ A chance to revolutionize education

\+ Flat & close-knit engineering team with lots of peer code review & pair
programming

\+ Great benefits - healthcare, dental, beautiful office

To apply, email us at jobs+n@getclever.com, where n is the number of students
in the Clever sandbox API data set with a last name that begins with the
letter 'V'.

Send us one or more things from [resume, github profile, recent side projects,
linkedin URL, Stack Overflow profile, etc], and let us know how you solved our
'puzzle.'

This job is located in San Francisco, CA. You must be local or willing to
relocate.

------
mjbellantoni
Boston, MA (South Station) | Yesware | Full Stack Dev and DevOps

Hello! We're looking for bright, friendly and committed people to come help us
do things like:

* Provide near-realtime analytics from 100,000s of IMAP mailboxes. * Decouple our large Rails app into smaller services. * Scale our system by an order of magnitude. * Whatever you think we should be doing.

We use Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Postgres, Mongo, Redis, jQuery, backbone and
more. YOU DON'T NEED TO KNOW ANY OF THAT, but you do need to be ready to
figure it out on the job.

We're funded by Foundry Group and Google Ventures.

You can find details at the link below:

    
    
      http://www.yesware.com/careers

------
sweis
PrivateCore is hiring in Menlo Park, Ca.

We're building a private computing platform that allows users safely use cloud
computing resources without ceding control of their data. We're working on
protecting from physical attacks: think reset attacks, cold boot, DMA, and
malicious hardware.

Our work is focused on systems, virtualization, cryptography, and information
security. We are funded and can offer competitive benefits.

Some of the roles we're looking for are:

* Kernel performance engineer

* Memory management researcher

* Security researcher

* Release engineer

* Lead QA software engineer

<http://www.privatecore.com/careers.html>

------
CiaranR
Location: London, UK

Company: Skimlinks <http://skimlinks.com/careers>

Positions:

Senior Software Developer & Team Lead - Python, Go, C

Data Scientist - Hadoop, Hbase, MongoDB, Statistics, Machine Learning

Software Developer (Senior & Junior) - Python, Go, C, PHP

Front-End Developer - Backbone.js, require.js, Highcharts, SASS.

What it’s like to work at Skimlinks:

\- Big screens and fast computers (Linux, OSX or PC, up to you)

\- Sociable company - Friday drinks and regular team lunches

\- Office right on Old Street roundabout - more hipster coffeeshops that you
could possibly need

\- Unix platform on AWS

\- Standups and a lightweight process

\- Testing and Jenkins CI

\- QA team - ever had someone on your team to whose job it is to double check
your end product and catch any errors before release? It's good.

\- A product team that understands why you might want to spend a sprint
refactoring

\- Hackdays, big data access on what millions of people are clicking on and
buying (16 Billion API Requests last month)

\- Open minded about trying new tools and technologies (any ClosureScript fans
out there?

About the company:

Skimlinks is one of the most well-known UK-originated startups in the internet
space, founded in London in 2007 and now with offices in San Francisco and New
York. We have been described by Techcrunch as one of London's leading
startups, and voted in the top 10 of the Guardian Tech Media Invest.

Skimlinks offers blogs, forums and websites the ability to earn an income from
their content, by paying them a commission if readers click through and make
an online purchase.

We consider ourselves a company that sells innovations, and in the last few
years we have conceived and built a range of unique, compelling products that
have shaken up the online monetization space.

Find out about what's it like working at Skimlinks at
<http://skimlinks.com/careers>

~~~
Peroni
Shameless plug: I run hackerjobs.co.uk and we offer free job listings at the
moment. May be worth checking out.

------
adamseabrook
San Francisco, CA (Full time, H1B welcome)

Developer Advocate for Bigcommerce <http://www.bigcommerce.com/>

Bigcommerce is the worlds fastest growing SaaS eCommerce platform with over
27k paying customers. We are looking for a Developer Advocate to connect with
companies that would benefit from integrating their platform with ours using
our API.

Be the voice of the dev community inside Bigcommerce. Create a thriving
ecosystem of third party applications by managing our $2m integration fund.
Travel within the US and internationally as the face of Bigcommerce.

Who are you? Who, Who, Who, Who? We see a developer advocate as someone that
comes from a very strong engineering background but with a selfless developer
community focus. You currently spend lots of your time blogging, refreshing HN
ever 60 seconds, hanging out on IRC and StackOverflow helping newbies and
experienced devs, contributing code and docs to open source projects, speaking
at dev meetups, sitting on product or standards committees and participating
in hackathons. If you are really good you have probably written a book or two
that is a must read and have a few nifty side projects you hack away on when
you have free time.

Apply:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o8NJWfwk&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o8NJWfwk&s=Hacker_News)

or contact me on: IRC-Freenode nick is AdamSeabrook or email
adam.seabrook@bigcommerce.com

------
Skeletor
Mountain View, CA

drchrono: Improving Healthcare via our iPad/iPhone certified EHR for private
practice doctors and patients.

1) FTE: Graphic Designer with strong product focus

2) FTE: Server side Python/Django engineers: Junior and Senior level

3) FTE: iOS Developers: Join the best of the best in the healthcare space.

4) Sales: Hiring entry level sales evangelists.

Read more at: <https://drchrono.com/jobs>

Take our 1 hour hacker test here: <http://goo.gl/3oVVo> If you get a good
score on the test you'll get a call from us.

------
jmvoodoo
Granicus - SF, Reno, Chicago

We are a passionate group of civic minded people looking to change the way
government works for the better. There are about a hundred of us. We are a
profitable. <http://www.granicus.com>

Looking for Rails/JS/UX/C#/C++ - polyglots preferred. Good head for
engineering practices (testing, separation of concerns, etc) a must. Must be
passionate about your craft, and making our government awesome.

Feel free to reach out to me. javier at granicus dot com for more information.

------
inieves
Samsung R&D - San Jose - Software Engineering Manager

The Enabling Technology Team, within UXCA, is currently recruiting a world-
class Software Engineering Manager to take our recently started 2-person
software team to 8 people in 2013, and beyond. This team will be responsible
for working with our user experience design team to build prototypes, and test
new technologies, before the company moves our concepts and technologies to
market.

This position reports to the Director of Enabling Technologies, and includes
the opportunity to have a direct influence on the product plans of the world's
largest mobile phone maker, while still working in a tight-knit, fast moving
and highly entrepreneurial team.

Responsibilities: Build a high performing team of software engineers to create
smart-phone UX prototypes, and frameworks for testing and deploying new
technologies. Responsible for growth and development of team members.
Responsible for architecting team structure and dynamics. Preparing executive
reviews of team outputs to the top executives in Samsung Mobile. Collaborate
with design leads on producing stunning, cutting edge interfaces. Collaborate
with hardware leads on prototyping and evaluating new technologies.

Learn More & Apply At:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3632351](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3632351)

------
breckognize
Pittsburgh: Technical Generalist / Front-End Engineer at Shoefitr

We make software that helps online shoe shoppers find the best-fitting shoe.
We’re looking for a talented front-end engineer to help us shape the future of
Internet apparel retail.

You will join a talented engineering and design team that has worked on
everything from Microsoft’s C++ compiler to high frequency trading algorithms.
We think you’ll learn a lot from us, and we look forward to learning a lot
from you.

You’ll work with us to build out our product offering for footwear and apparel
retailers. This will involve working with our designers to make UX decisions,
prototyping experimental features, and building reusable Javascript components
to simplify development. We expect you to be a “full-stack” programmer, but
most of your time will be spent developing the user-facing pieces.

About you: \- BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience. \- Mastery of
JavaScript, HTML and CSS. Experience with other dynamically-typed languages a
plus. \- A product portfolio that demonstrates you can build and maintain
incredible user experiences. \- Excited to learn any technology we throw at
you.

Bonus points if: \- You love shoes. Like, seriously. \- You enjoy conducting
user tests. \- You’ve run a marathon (or at least a 5k).

Benefits: \- Stock options \- Market salary \- 4 weeks vacation \- Allowance
to pick your own hardware

Please apply through our website at <http://shoefitr.com/careers.php>

------
onthiscarousel
Description: We are looking for motivated and hard-working web and mobile
developers that can help us create software tools for the entertainment
industry. Local to Los Angeles a plus but not a requirement.

What we’re looking for in you:

Web Dev - Solid working knowledge of Python (Django), JavaScript, HTML and
CSS. Experience with object-oriented JavaScript is a big plus. We are looking
for people who can learn quickly and can build on top of what we have already
created.

Mobile Dev - We’re looking for someone with some experience in iOS and a solid
background in programming. Ability to create an awesome mobile version of our
web applications.

About us:

We are a start-up making software tools for the film and television industry.
We have been developing a sophisticated web application over the last two
years that will change how the work behind films and television shows are
created. This is cutting edge technology in a niche market with major studios
signed on to use the software upon completion...

We’re located in Los Angeles but you can be from anywhere in the US. We are a
smart and flexible little company trying to create something that hasn't been
done before - an overused statement that can truly be applied to this project.
The positions are freelance/contract jobs until

What Now:

If you’re interested, send us an email to programmer.inquiry@gmail.com with
“Interested Programmer" in the subject line. Include a resume please.

------
cmancini
New York City: Software engineers, Front-end devs, and agile QA engineers
wanted at Intent Media.

We have a proven and rapidly expanding advertising platform that runs hotel
and flight advertising on many major travel sites. From an engineering end
this means true big data and performance considerations. This also means we
can really feed our user segmentation algorithms and tune so that we make a
better travel experience for users while boosting ROI for advertisers and
bringing alternate revenue to publishers.

We're agile, test everything, and deploy several times a week. We write top-
notch Java and Ruby, and Javascript code, with Cucumber, Python, Coffeescript,
and Pig mixed in.

Everyone here has really interesting stories and are the brilliant, fun kinds
of people you want to spend time with. The office is in the heart of SoHo, the
hippest area of the best city in the world. We usually eat lunch together from
one of the amazing local restaurants, like little Italian sandwich shops and
fun Indian take-out restaurants. Employee dogs play around the office all day
too.

We're well-funded after a series B. We have great investors like Matrix and
Redpoint, and have a great growth story to tell.

Feel free to reach out to the email in my profile and of course there are more
details at <http://www.intentmedia.com/jobs>.

------
edawerd
San Francisco: Rails and Javascript Full Stack Engineers

Full Time Positions at ZenPayroll

About us: We're a team of second time entrepreneurs, tackling the massive
payroll market. If solving a real pain point for millions of people gets you
excited (plus the chance to build a significant, meaningful company), we'd
love to speak with you. We have big ambitions and the resources to make long
term bets. Our team is made up of Stanford engineering alums who have had two
prior exits. We're hungry to build something truly great and we're in this for
the long haul. We're well-funded by some of the best investors in Silicon
Valley and we're looking for like-minded engineers to join us.

Skills: Some technologies we use include -- Rails | Backbone | MySQL |
Coffeescript | Sass. If these technologies excite you and you want to work on
a product that has the potential to transform an industry, we'd love the
chance to share our vision with you. We employ a test driven development
process.

There's a ton of work to be done, and you'll be a core member of our team as
we grow the company. You'll receive a highly competitive salary, a sizable
equity stake, relocation costs, and we'll geek you out with your dream work
equipment. Other perks include a housing stipend if you live near the office,
three meals a day, company retreats, gym/sports club stipend, and more. You'll
work out of a beautiful office one block from South Park in SoMa, San
Francisco.

If you're interested, send us a note at jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and
include your LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project pages.

------
kittkat
Boston, MA - MIT Startup Seeks Python Developer

Want to help work on a product that is in use by over half a million people? A
truly global service that is changing the way business is done in the
developing world?

The idea for Jana started at the MIT Media Lab. Jana connects Western
companies to developing world consumers. We give away free mobile airtime in
exchange for market research information or as an incentive to try a new
product. To the users of prepaid phones in the developing world, this free
airtime is as good as cash.

We are using Python, Flask, CouchDB and Redis. We host everything with Ubuntu
on EC2 and other Amazon Web Services. Git makes our codebase easy to work
with. We have a small team of bright developers who get things done and like
working together. We do not hire on a specific set of skills or list of
buzzwords in your résumé.

We work with 4 of the top 5 consumer brands world wide, but we're still very
much a startup. For fun we play ping pong, or Settlers of Catan. We have a
"magic" kitchen whiteboard where anything you write down shows up in the
fridge the next day. Our office is in an awesome location on Boylston Street
in Boston's Back Bay.

If you are a great problem solver and you want to work on changing the world,
get in touch with us. <http://jobsco.re/OVBhqL>

------
sachingulaya
San Diego: Post-doc position @ UCSD's Center for Advanced Radiation Therapy

You would be developing a next-generation radiotherapy treatment planning
system based on a GPU-driven, cloud-based infrastructure.

Requirements: Engineering or science PhD, computational mathematics
background, programming experience. A background in ML, data mining, or
optimization are preferred but not required.

For more information email myusername@gmail.com and I will forward you the job
posting and put you in touch with the lab director.

------
scottw
Orem, Utah

Company: BetterServers is a small (but well-funded—see below) Linux and
FreeBSD VM-in-the-cloud hosting company (pre-beta).

Position: We need one or two awesome full-stack Perl or PHP devs. We have tons
of work, including web design, DB and RESTful API integration.

You'd be employee #6. We have free food, drinks, a beautiful new office at the
mouth of Provo Canyon. Our salaries are _highly_ competitive (you'll work hard
for it, too). Foosball and table tennis skills a plus.

Send a résumé to to mike at betterservers.com.

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for devops, python engineers and
frontend (js/backbone) engineers.

Percolate is a very quickly growing SAAS company in NYC. We are building a
tool that helps brands create content across social. What makes us unique is
that we're the only platform that doesn't already assume a brand knows what to
say. To help them figure that out we pull data from across the web and make
recommendations on interesting content (whether their own or third-party) that
might be interesting at any moment.

We're looking for devops (!!!), backend and frontend engineers (we run
backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) to join the team (the company is 21,
product team is currently at 12). On the backend, we're especially interested
in folks with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build
real-time systems (we run python).

Here's a few reasons why you should come work here: \- You are gonna work in
SOHO on Broadway \- Your chance to work with big data \- You come in early:
We're only-and-a-half a year old \- As we get bigger, you will be able to
focus on what you are good at \- We are all different and we love it \- GPL
compliant company \- You choose your workstation \- You choose your tools \-
No worries, free your mind: NY salary + medical + dental \- No vacation policy
- does not mean no vacation ;) \- Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and
other conferences \- We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and
test coverage \- Your voice will be heard

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com. If you have any questions
you can email me directly at noah@percolate.com

Thanks.

------
orangethirty
Remote: Accountant and Lawyer for rapidly growing freelance practice and
startup(s). [USA]

The job: Help me with my fast growing freelance practice and startup(s). To
give you an idea, the practice just grew 230% in the last month. Startup(s)
are getting traction at around 2.1% conversion rate. Internation experience
(Europe) is a big plus.

What I need: To get things set up properly.

Experience with startups is very important. Flexible and able to explain
things like I'm five.

Email in profile. Look forward to hear from you.

------
jseeba
Mountain View (we just moved onto the same street as YC)

BloomReach (<http://www.bloomreach.com>) is a small, fast-growing startup that
is tackling one of the Internet’s most fundamental problems: helping leading
online businesses get their highest quality, most relevant content found by
their consumers, when and where they want it. We're delivering a 95% uplift in
non-branded organic search traffic for brands like Neiman-Marcus, William
Sonoma, Buy.com and others.

Here's a Quora post why one of our engineers chose to work at BloomReach:
[http://www.quora.com/Stormy-Shippy/Posts/There-is-this-
littl...](http://www.quora.com/Stormy-Shippy/Posts/There-is-this-little-
company-in-Mountain-View-that-I-work-for-called-BloomReach)

Backed by Bain and Lightspeed. See our advisors here:
<http://www.bloomreach.com/who-we-are/our-investors-advisors/>

Take a look at open engineering positions here:
<http://jobvite.com/m?37H9sfw9>

Email jason at bloomreach dot com if you'd like to chat before applying.
Interns welcome too.

We commit to moving through the interview process quickly with you, if you're
interested.

------
talipozturk
Locations: Palo Alto, CA | New York Position: Senior Solutions Architect
(fulltime) Company: Hazelcast, Inc. (<http://www.hazelcast.com>) Hazelcast is
an in-memory data grid solution.

As a Sn. Solutions Architect, you will work directly with customers and users
to help them understand how they can use Hazelcast to achieve better
performance and reliablity. Sn. Solutions Architect is an Hazelcast evangelist
who loves giving trainings, talking at the conferences, being active in the
community and consulting on distributed computing problems.

Responsibilities

Work with Sales personnel to provide technical support and develop proof of
concept applications. Give trainings, speak at the trade shows and
conferences. Be active in the community. Blog and tweet about Hazelcast
features/tips/news. Collect feedback from the community, users and customers,
shape the future of Hazelcast. Provide architectural and advisory consulting
for key accounts to ensure successful implementations.

Requirements

10+ years in software development. Expertise in distributed caching,
scalability and highly available systems. Strong technical skills in Java,
Spring, Hibernate and JEE. Comfortable with Linux, Solaris, Unix and Windows.
~25% travel.

Please contact careers at hazelcast dot com.

------
taurussai
Stealth startup (YC W12) - Mountain View, CA - Paid INTERN (local)/CONTRACTOR
We are building client side security software and are solving a relatively
common problem (consumers/businesses)regarding cloud security.

You will be working with the founding team and get valuable experience in
working in a startup environment. 12-14 week internship/Contract starting
anytime immediately. Competitive pay.

What we're looking for

* A great programmer with a solid CS background. We want someone that spends time hacking outside work and has fun doing it. Ideal candidates would have deep experience in building client side software using one or more (plus) of the following :Qt/.NET/iOS/C/C++/Java plus experience working with some popular frameworks (Ruby on Rails / Django or a Java-based framework).

* Reasonable experience using Heroku, AWS (or Rackspace)

* Some systems programming experience including a reasonable understanding of OSes and crypto / security. It would be a huge plus if you have substantial experience with C/C++ and systems programming on Linux.

* Above all, a fast learner. We don't care if you don't know a technology, as long as you have the desire to learn.

To apply, please send a github/stackoverflow/whatever profile or links to
other stuff you've done (and a resume if you must) to oakenthrones@gmail.com.

------
twohey
Los Altos: Machine Learning Scientist. Full Time (H1B okay) - Ness Computing
<http://likeness.com>

We are machine learning specialists who work together on real-world
challenges. Everyone on our team takes ownership of problem-solving, from
ideas all the way through implementation. Our favorite types of problems are
the ones that others consider impossible.

Everything the ML team builds is product-driven to solve a specific customer
pain. While we are looking for people who are experts in a specific area, we
believe that the best solutions come from collaboration. We expect people to
apply their expertise to domains they have not previously worked in.

We use principled machine learning approaches, and encode product-level
intuition and needs, but are comfortable with using heuristics to get the last
mile.

You should be familiar with recent ML literature.

Bonus points if you have a deep background in one of the following: \+
information retrieval / search ranking, natural language processing \+
collaborative filtering, ontology management / data normalization \+ data
mining packages such as Weka, SAS, EViews, Matlab and R \+ "big-data"
frameworks such as Hadoop, HBase, or Cassandra

If what we are doing sounds interesting to you, please drop me a line.

------
kburkitt
Boxfish! \0/ : Palo Alto, CA - Full Time: ANDROID, PHP/RUBY, JS, JAVA -
INTERN/H1B OK (visa sorted)

Boxfish captures and indexes every word spoken on TV. Our mission is to
harness this vast resource and deliver on our platform, beautiful and
inspiring consumer focused products that reimagine TV discovery. We just
launched our first product: the 'Boxfish Live Guide' - a TV discovery app and
remote control (to a warm media reception: <http://bxf.sh/N0B9ZV>) and are
continuing our march onto Android mobile, tablet, GoogleTv and connected
devices.

We're a team of 10 and growing, with several positions for exceptional
engineers:

\- ANDROID: developers who can build beautiful products for mobile, tablet and
Google TV devices. Bonus points for iOS experience.

\- WEB (PHP/Ruby): developers to build beautiful, scalable, restful API's that
feed from the index of television. Looking for someone who can lead API
development, environment and manage a public facing API.

\- JAVASCRIPT: developers who can build large scale (OOP/MVC) javascript
applications that deliver realtime streams of data to responsive user
interaces.

\- JAVA: developers to build the index of TV! Build semantic processing
pipelines in realtime, distributed services for trending, metrics and search
applications (stack: AWS deployed Redis, MongoDb & ElasticSearch).

If you're interested, get in touch! joinus AT boxfish DOT com

PRESS: <http://bxf.sh/N0B9ZV> JOIN US: <http://boxfish.com/joinus>

------
tlianza
Seattle, WA | CTO | Company: Zooppa

Love Rails? Interested in online video/advertising/distribution? Learn More!

<http://bit.ly/ZooppaSeniorDev>

------
racketeer
Locus Energy - Solar Monitoring startup in San Francisco. ?Looking for
developers. Come learn about solar power, the grid, virtual irradiance (huh?)
and build really fun/weird things for data scientists to help make solar power
more affordable for homeowners. We're currently trying to staff up so there
are a few positions available. Front end / back end / full stack... whatever
you are, we'd love to hear from you. hr_tech@locusenergy.com

------
triggit
Triggit - San Francisco

Jr. Developer working on RTB

What you’ll get to do all day: Work with the engineering team to make sure
that the Ruby on Rails application, the Ad server, and all internal systems
are running appropriately Work with internal users and external users to
develop new features Ensure proper monitoring and metrics are being built into
the applications Fix issues and bugs Perform biz development research Work on
partner documentation Respond to and handle after hour issues and be on call

Requirements: Strong communication skills and an ability to work with various
user groups Able to quickly understand business logic and be able to translate
into expected technical behavior 0-3 years of experience preferably including
Rails experience, Hive experience, preferably dealing with data at scale An
understanding of RDBMS, SQL, and database normalization Desire to work in a
BDD environment Unix fundamentals and thorough understanding of HTTP and all
its intricacies A detail-oriented approach to development and an interest in
developing new skills

Apply at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oAuKWfwu&s=Linkedin](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oAuKWfwu&s=Linkedin)

------
mehuln
San Francisco, CA (moving to city post-summer), Full-Time, Interns (Year
Around) : <http://flutterapp.com>

We're looking for: - JavaScript Engineer, Node.js, jQuery - C or C++ Engineer
- Python Engineers - Hadoop/MapReduce with Machine Learning - Writing API &
SDK - iOS Gaming Engineer.

jobs [at] flutterapp.com

Flutter (YC W12, A16z, NEA funded) is looking for folks interested in
innovating, designing, and solving some tough problems.

We recognize gestures over the webcam, and our first app Flutter has been very
well-received - check it out on Mac App Store.

We are looking for folks interested in computer vision, machine vision, using
JavaScript to integrate gestures into browsers both computers and tablets.

Here's our link to iTunes Mac App Store page:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flutter/id522248613?mt=12>

We are still a small team, so you will have opportunity to set direction of
the company both eng/product wise. You will learn, you will be challenged, you
will have to strain your brain, and in many cases, solve problems that seem
impossible! If you're up for challenge than send an email to jobs [at]
flutterapp.com.

jobs at flutterapp.com

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Whitpain, PA (outside Philadelphia) Intern and Full time

Wingspan Technology is a growing company servicing the pharma and energy
industries. We sell a series of products that help our clients solve
regulatory compliance problems- we're turning a client project into a new SaaS
product and need developers (Java, Scala, .NET, etc), DBAs (Postgres, Oracle),
and dev-ops.

www.wingspan.com or contact me for more information gsieling@wingspan.com

------
leeny
TrialPay - Palo Alto, CA (F/T, will cover relo)

<http://www.trialpay.com>

For the last 6 years, we've been quietly changing the world of online
advertising. We work on getting users to try new products and services,
install new mobile apps, play new games, and visit new stores by giving them
stuff that they already want for free.

We're looking for strong back-end engineers and people who like playing with
huge volumes of data.

aline@trialpay.com

------
drothlis
London, UK -- graduate or junior developer -- full time

My team writes middleware (i.e. software that interfaces with OEMs' software
and with the GUI team's software) for set-top boxes. We use a bit of C, a bit
of C++, a bit of shell, a bit of Python. We have a great team and you will
learn a lot.

As your first task we'll probably get you to do some bug-fixes and feature
work on Polipo (an open source HTTP proxy) and you would be pushing your
patches upstream.

~~~
DavidSch
Come along to [http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/77826...](http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/77826692/) this Wednesday

------
anandkulkarni
FULLTIME and INTERN in Berkeley, CA.

Company: MobileWorks

Positions: Account manager, 1-3 yrs experience; growth hacker

We're building the world's best crowdsourcing platform, with a social mission
to battle unemployment worldwide - starting with you! We're looking for an
account manager who can help us work with our top-tier clients, and a growth
hacker, to help us grow the brand and client base.

Apply here: <http://mobileworks.com/jobs>

------
rmalik
Snapguide is Hiring!

Location: All Positions - San Francisco, CA, Full-time, Intern, H1B welcome

Right now we're hiring strong software engineers that want to work on both our
web and mobile products. We launched last March and were Apple's App of the
Week on launch day. The team is a small group of strong technical generalists
that implement features from the front-end to the back-end. We move fast while
still making time for code reviews and writing unit tests. Official job
description below.

Software Engineer

Responsibilities \- Work closely with the core engineering team \- Perform
code reviews daily and write unit tests for your code \- Work closely with our
product and design teams to define feature specifications \- Ability to move
fast and solve problems efficiently

Minimum Qualifications \- B.S. or higher in Computer Science (or equivalent
work experience) \- Very strong in one of the following: Python, Objective-C,
JavaScript \- Knowledge of relational databases and SQL, preferably MySQL

More Info: <http://snapguide.com/about/careers#engineer>

Email: careers at snapguide.com

About Snapguide: Snapguide is a free iOS app and web service for those that
want to create and share step-by-step "how to guides." The service provides
easy to understand instructions for a wide array of topics including cooking,
gardening, crafts, repairs, do-it-yourself projects, fashion tips,
entertaining and more.

Users are invited to create their own guides using the iPhone app. Snap
pictures and videos of your project, add captions, and share your guide with
the Snapguide community.

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE, H1B) — Java Developers and iOS Developers

Apigee is the API company. We are helping thousands of developers build API-
driven applications every day. Our technology powers the APIs of eBay, AT&T,
GameSpy, ConstantContact, and hundreds of others. We are actively hiring
developers for our Mobile Backend-as-a-Service offering. Our stack is fully
open-source (<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our hosted
service is about to hit GA. We are built on top of Jersey, Jackson and
Cassandra (we gutted a lot of the latter and built our own indexing system,
query system, storage format and multi-tenancy strategy on top of it).

We are looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us overcome
the next generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-DC, log
routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at least one
NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and solid
experience in having fun.

We are also looking for an iOS developer with strong C++ or Objective-C
experience, an understanding of Cocoa programing methodologies and memory
management, familiar with iOS4/iOS5 restrictions and new features added in
iOS6. Specifically we’d love to talk to someone with a deep understanding of
core network, logging, telephony, location and security framework, and who has
the ability to extend some of the core functionalities there.

We offered catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market
salaries, options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? You should get in touch ➝ tim@apigee.com

------
theo
Pascal Metrics - Washington, DC (Georgetown) - H1B, Intern, Full-Time

The One-liner: We're trying to make patients safer by making hospitals safer.

We have a number of engineering positions opened.

Please checkout <http://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/>

If you're interested in healthcare, improving work culture, hard technical
challenges, please feel free to reach out to me directly to chat in detail.

theo.nguyen-cao at pascalmetrics.com

------
mp99e99
Orlando, FL: Network Engineers/System Software Developers

Valley Area: Liason to promote our cloud to local business, attend meet ups:

Pre-Req: Hard Sciences background, Experience working in a service provider
environment, natural intelligence and curiousity.

Atlantic.Net (<http://www.atlantic.net>) is a 19 year old service provider
that has pivoted several times with our latest product being cloud
(www.atlantic.net/cloud).

We are actively developing this with new features that aren't available
anywhere else.

Network Engineer: Routing/Switching, Cisco, extensive experience in debugging
and conceptually designing WANs/scalable LANs.

System Developer: Experience writing in C, /bin/sh, perl, sed/awk anything to
scalably get things done in as clean a way as possible balanced by actually
having to get things done.

Liason: Technical background, great personality and ability to communicate
with technical people in a non salesdroid way. Help build our relationships
with the community and promote us to local businesses that can take advantage
of our product, plus keep contact with existing customers there. May require
travel.

If interest, mail me direct mp at atlantic.net

------
pmchang
San Francisco: Experienced Web & Mobile Software Developers

What we do: Scoot & Doodle is a start-up dedicated to helping people build
strong relationships with their friends and family through playful, creative,
collaborative experiences and some serious face-to-face doodle time. Watch our
video. <http://youtu.be/DYh1RqXfaEY>

We successfully launched our product on Google+ Hangouts last March. We now
have more than 100k monthly users making us Hangouts’ most popular, 3rd party
developed premiere app. We've already won a Parents Choice Silver Award and a
Children's Technology Review Editor's Choice Award for our app.

We plan to release our iPad app in the new year.

We're looking for thoughtful, no-nonsense team players to come work with us in
our sunny, loft office space above a colorful auto-shop in the Mission.

Desired Developer Experience: * iOS development * Extensive Rails and
JavaScript * CSS3 and HTML5 * Excellent communication and collaboration skills

Bonus Points For: Agile team experience (pair programming, refactoring,
TDD/BDD)

Tell Us Your Story: Email your cover letter and resume to
patty@scootdoodle.com

------
paulyoung
CrowdTwist is hiring JavaScript / Front End Developers in New York City.

H1B candidates welcome, relocation offered.

CrowdTwist provides the most advanced multi-channel Customer Relationship &
Loyalty Platform on the planet for leading brands such as Pepsi, Miami
Dolphins, Sony Music, Zumiez and more.

Our white label, SaaS technology gives marketers the ability to incentivize,
recognize and reward people based on their combined engagement, social
influence and spend - online and off.

From purchases and likes, to check-ins, follows, shares and more, CrowdTwist
is revolutionizing the way marketers drive awareness, increase acquisition,
improve retention, build loyalty, facilitate advocacy and measurably impact
their bottom lines.

Join our smart team in New York City in a well-funded startup ($6MM Series A).
We have a fun, generous company culture that's built on our fundamental
principle that when you give more, you get more.

Find out more about CrowdTwist:
<http://companies.thedailymuse.com/companies/crowdtwist>

Apply: <http://jobsco.re/MAryr4>

------
lamplighter
Toronto

Uken Games is looking for talented developers to help us build mobile games in
JavaScript+Rails. We are also looking for web engineers / devops with a
passion for performance and scaling.

We are a profitable startup (~40 employees) experiencing massive growth, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android,
BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
bhonohan
New York, NY - Software Engineers / Front-end Developer, FULLTIME

charity: water is a 6 year old non-profit organization bringing clean, safe
drinking water to people in developing countries. 100% of all public donations
directly fund water projects.

We raise 70% of our donations online, and tie every dollar donated to
mycharitywater.org to the project it funds. Example:
[http://mycharitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.GOH...](http://mycharitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.GOH.Q4.09.048.132)

// Front-end Dev - Looking for someone skilled in HTML5/CSS3/jQuery/Responsive
design, to work on our websites, Email Campaigns, data visualizations and
admin consoles.

// Software Engineers - Our platforms are built on a mix of PHP, Python, Java;
Systems integration is key here. Data analysis and visualization skills are
welcomed.

Full Descriptions: <http://www.charitywater.org/about/jobs.php> To Apply:
<http://www.charitywater.org/forms/hr/job_application/>

------
curtis
Redwood City, CA - UI Engineer

Tidemark Systems (<http://www.tidemark.net>, note ".net") is hiring.

Like everybody else in the industry, we're finding hiring to be a difficult
problem. For those of us on the UI team it's been an extra challenge -- there
are lots of people out there who have experience with toolkits like jQuery,
Ext, Sencha Touch, and a whole bunch of other ones, some of which we've never
heard of. But we're not simply using frameworks, we're pushing them well
beyond what they were intended to do. So if you've got relevant framework
experience, that's great. But we really need engineers that are good at the
basics: JavaScript, DOM, HTML, and CSS. You'll also need to be decent at UI
design and user experience. If you're not just good but great at either of
these things (or both!), that's awesome, but we also need you to be able to
write code. This isn't just a run of the mill web dev job. This is actual,
hard core software engineering, it just happens that the stuff we're (the UI
team) doing is all running in the browser.

Tidemark is building a hosted business analytics system, which is way more
interesting than it might sound. The company is well-funded and we have people
with decades of experience in the field.

We've got a bunch of other openings as well (see
<http://tidemark.net/company/careers>)

    
    
        * Technical Support Engineer
        * Director of People Operations
        * Operations Engineer
        * Graphic Designer - Web Developer Emphasis
        * Sr. Technical Writer
        * Enterprise Account Executive
        * Application Tier Developer
        * Computation Engine Developer
    

If any of these positions sound interesting, my email is on my profile page.

------
meganelacarte
Palo Alto, CA: FT Software Engineers (C++ / Python) - Manager, Front-End,
Back-End, Generalists, & Interns!

Will relocate.

E la Carte (www.elacarte.com) is revolutionizing the restaurant industry with
our Presto touch-screen tablets, which enable guests to browse appetizing
pictures of the entire menu, place orders, split checks, make payments, and
play interactive games – all from the comfort of their restaurant seats
without having to wait.

We're not just building an ephemeral website or apps - we're building an
actual tablet as a platform and amazing software for restaurants across North
America! Your grandmother will use this product.

Join our tight-knit team of 35 (~10 Engineers from MIT, Microsoft, and Amazon)
in our Palo Alto house and help us scale up this fast-growing company. You'll
wear lots of hats, have immense room for professional development and growth,
and be able to make a huge impact on our product and organization.

You'll also be given a lot of flexibility but we have a few unalterable rules:
be straight-forward, own your work, stay in touch, and get stuff done. We have
fun too - dominate other local startups with us in soccer matches, take a
break for an impromptu counterstrike battle, or chow down at our monthly BBQ.

Our favorite tools are Python and C++, but our platforms are complex and we
learn new technologies daily. Most of our engineers get their hands on a
variety of projects, although we could use specialization in the areas of
Front-End and Back End. We even have opportunities for Interns and a Manager -
just reach out!

You can view complete details on our company and specific openings at
www.elacarte.com/about or take our challenge at www.elacarte.com/challenge so
we can assess your skills instead of your resume writing abilities.

------
blinchik4
Official.fm - New York City - FULL TIME: Ruby Engineers, Frontend Devs -
<http://official.fm>

We create tools and services that help optimize the day-to-day of music
professionals: labels, artists, etc. We use the latest technologies in order
to rapidly iterate and build the best possible product for our users. We are a
small company of around 20 creative people and our lean structure allows us to
move fast, cut the crap, and ship.

We are not afraid to try new things: our labs team has written audio decoders
in JavaScript for MP3, ALAC, FLAC, and AAC, along with a pitch detector. We
know the difference between production code and research code. We love open-
source and it loves us back.

The ideal candidate has:

* Expertise in Ruby, Ruby on Rails, and related technologies.

* Familiarity with modern tools, such as Git, SCSS, and other.

* Experience with agile methodologies, TDD, sprints and poker planning, daily stand-ups.

* An opinion. We want you to argue about the right way to do things. If something isn’t up to our level of quality, we expect an intervention.

* Excitement about music and desire to work in this area.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails 3

* Nginx + Passenger

* PostgreSQL

* Full text search

* Message queues

* JQuery

* Backbone.js

* Git

We’re offering you a full-time, permanent position in New York City to create
the second product of our music platform (ask us for details).

If you think you’re fit for the job, ping us at jobs@official.fm and let’s
talk!

------
dbattaglia
New York City: Software Architect @ TMP Worldwide

TMP Worldwide is looking for a second developer to work on the architecture
team, to help design and develop a core platform and back end systems for
connecting our expanding suite of recruitment-related software products.

I'm not a recruiter, and TMP is not a start up, I am a developer myself in
TMP's 5-person architecture team. The work environment is really great, and I
get to work on interesting problems every day. We are a Microsoft shop, so
strong C# and SQL Server experience is preferred. We are using things like
NServiceBus, MVC4, Solr, MongoDB, Backbone.js and lots of other interesting
technologies. This position has a lot of influence in future technology
choices, along with plenty of room for creativity and experimentation.

If this sounds interesting, shoot me an email at Daniel.Battaglia@tmp.com, or
apply using the link below:

[http://www.jobsattmp.com/new-york-state/web-
development/jobi...](http://www.jobsattmp.com/new-york-state/web-
development/jobid2691963-.net-software-architect_tech-lead-nyc-jobs)

------
chriszf
San Francisco: Fulltime

Do you like talking about code as much as you like writing code? Hackbright
Academy is looking for instructors for our ten week code school. We teach a
blend of practical engineering skills and computer science theory to a small
group of aspiring engineers. More information on what we do can be found here:
<http://www.hackbrightacademy.com>.

We're looking for engineers who really know their stuff and are looking for
something different. Generalists or specialists of any discipline are welcome;
we value communication more than any other specific skill. We write and teach
in python and javascript, but that shouldn't matter to you.

Alongside teaching, your responsibilities will include designing curriculum
and writing internal tools. We're offering a developer's salary, equity, and
an absurd amount of vacation time.

We're not building earth-shattering software here, but we're empowering a new
generation of engineers to do so. If that interests you, email me at
c@hackbrightacademy.com.

------
LiveTheDream
New York, NY -- Tapad -- backend developers/intelligent, motivated people

Tapad is a advertising technology company, specializing in real-time buying
and making sense of the fragmented world where every user and household has
multiple device, from smartphone and tablets to connected TVs and laptops.

On any given day, I might work on

* scaling our 100% Scala-based infrastructure to handle billions of requests per day with 95th-percentile response times in the low 10s of milliseconds

* adding features to our back-office webapp (Play) to help our account team manage dozens of campaigns and hundreds of strategies.

* analyzing billions of rows of data to uncover performance anomalies

* testing machine learning algorithms on said data, to create models that improve performance

* practicing my foosball game to ensure foosball dominance in the office

Tapad is a fun, growing place to work on high-performance software with a
bunch of great people. We just recently took over the office next door to get
more space. The dev team is a lean, mean crew of five. Drop a note to toby at
tapad dot com.

------
finken
Salt Lake City, Utah | earthmine inc. | Full-Time | <http://www.earthmine.com>

We’re looking for:

* Lead Software Engineer - immediate need for development in C# with .NET but if you have generalist skills, please be in touch!

More details:

* <http://www.earthmine.com/Company?Jobs>

* <http://www.youtube.com/user/earthmine>

* Being based in Salt Lake or Park City you’ll of course have the opportunity to leverage the powder rule: we’ll see you in the office at noon because a foot of fresh fell the night before.

Us:

earthmine collects, processes, and delivers high-resolution, 3D street-level
panoramas. How are they 3D? Every non-sky pixel in the panorama has a 3D
coordinate: latitude, longitude and elevation. earthmine data is powering
applications ranging from innovative local search and augmented reality to 3D
mapping, GIS and asset management systems.

Interested?

* contact me directly: josh [dot] finken [at] earthmine [dot] com

------
f1gm3nt
Nashville, TN | Developer (On-Site) | Mostly PHP, some Ruby

The company I work for is seeking developers. We have had lots of interviews
but haven't found the correct fit yet. We primarily work on Symfony 2
(<http://symfony.com>) projects with some legacy Symfony 1.4. We are currently
in the process of moving more of our projects to the "cloud". We have lots of
clients and we are always busy. So if you like to stay busy, there will always
be something to do.

The work environment is great. We have nerf guns, remote helicopters, and a
large break room with free snacks and Mountain Dew. There is also plenty of
fresh fruit and juice if that's what you're into.

Just for full disclosure, I'm a Senior Developer, not the HR department. You
can check out our web site at <http://iostudio.com> or feel free to send me
your resume Joshua.Estes@iostudio.com and I can pass them along to the HR
department.

Thanks guys

------
axiom
Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
mobile dev (iOS, Android), sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq,
selenium, fabric, ec2), general web developer (python, django, javascript,
node.js.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well
(paid of course.)

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded) education startup that helps make
class more engaging. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
zds
NYC: Product Designers, Communication Designers, Frontend Developers, Backend
Developers, Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers

CODECADEMY has taught millions of people the basics of programming in just one
year. We started a year ago in YC and have brought basic programming literacy
to people who didn't know the difference between JS and Java. We have a lot
more to teach and we're looking for designers and developers to help us get
there.

The boring stuff: we're a small team (12 full timers) with opportunities for
people to have an outsized impact. We have the privilege of working with great
investors (YC, Union Square Ventures, Kleiner Perkins, etc.) but, most
importantly, of working with great peers (check them out here:
codecademy.com/about). People on our team are Rhodes Scholars, published
poets, instigators of international movements, and more.

Join us and help the world learn to code. codecademy.com/jobs or email us at
jobs@codecademy.com.

------
noomerikal
LOS ANGELES - Blayze (MuckerLab Fall 2012 class) FULL-TIME and will consider
PART-TIME

We are an early stage startup focused on optimizing the relationship between
content creators and their fans. We have recently been accepted into the Fall
2012 class of MuckerLab - one of LA's hottest startup accelerators.

Being a 4 person team, you will have a large influence and meaningful impact
on product development, as well as, the ability to conduct interesting
research. Emphasis is on the team aspect, we have a good vibe going (no bro-
gramming, no attitudes) and are looking to execute faster but still maintain
that good feeling.

Working from the MuckerLab office, you will also be exposed to other startups,
mentors and investors.

We are looking for lead and junior engineers with experience in any of the
following:

\- Building and optimizing sites in Ruby on Rails.

\- Crunching big data with Java, Clojure, Hadoop, Storm, NoSQL, etc.

\- Crunching big data with machine learning and data science.

Generalists welcome!

Ping me - Bennett Neale - bennett (at) blayze (dot) com

------
laurentoget
Atlanta <http://www.logicblox.com/careers/>

Partially remote/ H1B may be negotiated if you are a rock star.

We need database implementation gurus, programming language/compilers experts,
experienced front-end framework developers, and strong app developers/solution
architects motivated to learn a new platform.

------
adjohn
San Francisco, Barcelona, Tokyo - Midokura

Distributed systems, and networking developers / Front-End Developers /
Integration Engineers / Sales Engineers

What we do: Distributed, de-centralized, software-defined virtual networks as
a service for infrastructure as a service clouds. (SDN, Network
Virtualization)

That's a lot of words, basically we're building scalable virtual networking
for public and private clouds based on OpenStack and CloudStack. We're a team
of 22 spread across 3 offices (Tokyo, Barcelona, and SF). We're venture
backed, and hoping to grow our team to ~50 by the end of next year.

We are offering competitive salaries, great benefits, and pre-IPO stock
options. Since we're located in three great cities, you'll get to travel the
world to work with teammates from the other offices.

We are challenging ourselves and learning things everyday, and want to find
members who enjoy these challenges to join our great team.

Email adam at midokura.com. Interns and H1Bs welcome.

------
smcguinness
Frisco, TX: DevOps

20% Ops 80% Dev. .NET shop, but also have potential to work on SIP platform,
C, C++. Come join a great engineering team and a fantastic team overall.

Perks: Flexible work hours (no full time remote, sorry). Full benefits, team
lunches twice a week, development freedom.

<http://www.call-em-all.com/About>

------
bentaber
Boulder, CO - Full Time - <http://markitondemand.com/>

Markit On Demand

Markit On Demand is a design driven technology company based in Boulder,
Colorado. We’re part of Markit, a global financial information company that’s
headquartered in London. Here in Boulder, where the sun shines 300 days a
year, we have a team of 400+ professionals dedicated to the presentation of
financial content and data for our clients in the Financial Services, Media
and Healthcare industries. On any given day, you might work with a colleague
in New York, a retail brokerage in the US, a newspaper in Germany, a bank in
Africa, or throw ideas around with an economist in our London office. And
that’s before you meet up with co-workers for a foothills hike or a brewery
happy hour tour. We're looking for developers and engineers up and down the
stack at all levels.

~~~
Nogwater
Your website's not loading.

~~~
jordanbaucke
that's why they're hiring... someone's gotta fix the website.

------
ipt
London, UK - SamKnows Frontend developer/designer

SamKnows measures the speed and quality of thousands of residential broadband
services, for regulators and ISPs around the world. We need an experienced
javascript developer to build a UI and data visualisation frontend which our
clients will use for statistical analysis, and to identify problems in their
networks.

Initially, you will be building a rich (and beautiful) data charting app, with
an intuitive UI to allow for complex filtering and aggregation options.
Further down the road, there will be the opportunity to work on many other
visualisation projects, including mapping and mobile development.

If this sounds like you, and you've got at least four years experience as a
javascript/frontend developer (ideally 6+ years) and preferably a little PHP,
then please write to cvs@samknows.com for more details.

This role is available on a permanent or contract basis.

------
shmoopjobs
Shmoop | Mountain View, CA | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer

Shmoop (www.shmoop.com) is a digital curriculum company that makes learning,
teaching, and test prep materials that are - get this - smart and fun. We are
on the hunt for a Software Engineer that is ready to jump in and get started!

About the job:

\- Write clean, re-usable code. Elegant code that’s simple and will be read by
your coworkers.

\- Make browsers submit to your will. Ship things that look great and perform
well

\- Focus on building and shipping products based on spec.

\- Be equally as anal in tackling the mundane as well as the challenging.
We're a startup, there's a lot to do.

\- Be part of the core engineering team at an early stage startup. We're onto
something big, and you will be one of the core engineers here.

\- Be ready to have major impact on the company.

Apply through our Jobs Page: <http://www.shmoop.com/public/jobs/>

Questions? Email jobs at shmoop.com.

------
twillson
Technical Co Founder | New York, NY | Experience in computer vision,
information retrieval, and/or NLP/data-mining

We are looking for a hacker co-founder determined to succeed. You will be
competing with Amazon, eBay, and Google - combined.

We are inventing the future of e-commerce through innovative tools to connect
merchants to consumers. We have unchartered, tough problems to solve with a
product that is already live.

The team - Marketing genius/business hustler Co Founder and CS PhD Technical
Co Founder.

You are well rounded and frighteningly capable generalist that can tackle
anything from Web design and frontend development, to Python on the backend
and iOS if need be. We do have a preference for someone fantastic with
computer vision, information retrieval, and/or NLP/data-mining, but we
wouldn't prefer that over record of building and releasing cool stuff.

If you think you are the right fit reply to tiff@roomhints.com

~~~
MojoJolo
My thesis for both my undergrad and graduate study (currently doing) is about
NLP. But I only have little knowledge in Python. Can I still apply? I also
live in Asia, is relocation possible?

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA. ☀ INTERN ok. Automatiks, Inc.

Today the lights are still off for one fifth of World population. Join us to
help us turn them on.

Ok, you’ve made programming a part of your life and love your decision.

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You developed for web before and liked it.

* You are passionate about intuitive UI, data visualization and want to dive deeper.

* You are a quick starter - and by that we mean hours, not days.

✰ You feel comfortable with hardware. Not a requirement, but a huge advantage.

Please tell us about yourself. Use ascii text only and make sure you addressed
the items above. List programming languages you’re fluent in. What’s your
favorite? Why?

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, and, initially, a place to stay in the SF Bay Area. We will
compensate you competitively.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
natrius
Austin, TX

Looking for a engineer and/or designer to join us as a co-founder to help make
local news not suck. It's a large industry with mediocre products, and it's
ripe for disruption. Your inner idealist will be glad to know that we're going
to make people more informed about their cities and their votes while we make
money.

niran@niran.org

------
benmeyer
San Francisco Bay Area or Remote - Full/Half Time

Outbound Marketing Manager for Koombea

Koombea (koombea.com) is a 70 person design and development consultancy that
focuses on building Web and Mobile products for startups. We're looking for a
talented marketer to lead our outbound efforts to increase our brand presence
and acquire more top tier clients. This will include everything from online
advertising to community management to social media marketing. Right now we're
always at full capacity, but we're opening new international offices and
hiring technical talent like crazy to take on new clients. We've got offices
in San Francisco and Miami with our technical HQ in Barranquilla, Colombia
(Basically Hawaii in South America).

I joined the company after a 3+ year stint at FB. I worked on a number of
small projects and considered taking an investing job, but ultimately was
convinced by our CEO that he could offer the best of all worlds. 2 Years later
I'm involved in numerous startups, making my own schedule and hearing pitches
from talented execs every day.

Why it's great to work for us:

-Set your own Schedule and Location

-Interact with early stage startups every day

-Expand your network rapidly

-Competitive Salary

-Work with World Class Engineers and Designers

What we want from applicants

-2 or 3 years experience with online marketing/social media marketing/community management

-Self Starter - we're very serious about this. You may be given minimal direction, but you'll always receive full support

-Excellent communication skills. 1:1 and 1:many are necessary. (Spanish Language fluency is a huge plus)

-Big Plus if you've worked at a frantic, fast moving startup.

If you're interested please email us at Ben dot Meyer at Koombea dot com. Send
us your resume, linked profile or anything else that might impress us. Thank
you.

------
cduser
Why don't people from India or other countries post here?

Sorry for being off-topic but most of the companies here are from the USA.

~~~
lnanek2
Site is in English, run by a US based startup fund/accelerator, why do you
think other countries would post here?

~~~
denzil_correa
While run by a US startup is fine but when you say "in English" you are not
aware of the other world.

~~~
natrius
Wow, that's a willful misinterpretation of his comment. The original comment
asked about "other countries" as well. The reply replied to the "other
countries" part. Relax.

~~~
denzil_correa
My bad! :-(

------
bankim
Location: San Jose, CA - Full time Nimble Storage: One of the fastest growing
storage systems company.

System software engineers are welcome! Positions:
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php>

If interested email me at bankim [at] nimblestorage [dot] com

------
statico
Palo Alto, CA -- Senior Engineer at Artillery -- Full time, H1Bs welcome

Envision a world where all gaming moves into the browser... One where anybody
on earth can access every game, from any device, at any time. We've set out to
change the face of gaming by dragging core gaming kicking and screaming into
the browser using the latest HTML5 technology. Share this vision? Join us!

Currently we're leveraging open source technologies including Linux, C/C++,
Python, JavaScript, Node.js and are keenly aware of all things HTML5, WebGL,
and hardware-accelerated graphics. If you have experience in these areas
already that's great, but if your expertise lies elsewhere, don’t let that
stop you!

Backed by a stellar team of investors, angels and advisors.

More info at <http://artillery.com/jobs>

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA. ☀ INTERN ok. Automatiks, Inc.

Electricity industry is ripe for a disruption.

A developer designing, coding, testing and troubleshooting software, firmware
and hardware

You are a CS or EE senior or recent graduate

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You programmed for at least one of: RS-232, SPI, MODBUS or CAN

* You can probe a device using undocumented protocol in a matter of hours, not days

* You feel comfortable with electrical hardware, both analog and digital

✰ You are familiar with feedback control, Matlab. Not required, but a huge
advantage.

What is your favorite programming language? Why? ASCII text, please.

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, and, initially, a place to stay in the SF Bay Area. We will
compensate you competitively.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
adparadox
Washington, DC (Alexandria, VA across from the King Street metro): full-time
software developer.

Us: The Motley Fool provides financial investment advice to our members
through free articles and paid subscriptions.

You: Use the right tool for the job (we currently have major sites in C#,
Python and PHP, with a smattering of Ruby and Java floating around). Like
solving problems and helping the world invest better. Like free food,
unlimited vacation days, funny co-workers and ping-pong. Want to work at a
company that is established, but still has a startup culture. Bonus points for
funny cover letters and Github accounts.

Apply:
[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA6/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TM...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA6/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TMF&cws=1&rid=323)

------
denik
Amsterdam, the Netherlands - SiteSupport Services B. V. - Senior Python
developer.

We are looking for an experienced Python developer for full-time employment.
You will be part of the core team helping to build and architect the backend
of our main product.

We're a funded startup located in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, developing a web
based co-browsing tool that will greatly simplify online support and sales.

We offer competitive salary, good benefits, such as reimbursed conference
(e.g. PyCon) travel, reimbursed costs of relocation to Amsterdam, help with
getting Netherlands' work permit for those outside EU.

Job requirements: [http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#sitesupport-
services-b...](http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#sitesupport-services-b-v-
amsterdam-the-netherlands)

------
jjoergensen
Barcelona, near Plaça de Catalunya for an international deal-of-the-day site.
Backend developers and frontend developers, with 3-5 years experience.

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3653674](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3653674)

------
nikhilpandit
Grubwithus (YC W'11) - Los Angeles (Venice), CA - Full time

Grubwithus is built on Ruby on Rails and is looking for engineers to help us
add new features and build a great experience for our users.

Requirements

    
    
      - Experience with building and deploying Ruby on Rails applications
    
      - Strong understanding of computer science fundamentals
    

Good to Haves

    
    
      - Experience with building an API for a web-service
    
      - Experience integrating with social networks (Facebook Open Graph, Twitter, etc)
    
      - Experience with testing frameworks and writing unit tests and functional tests
    

[http://grubwithus.theresumator.com/apply/Uxeq9w/Developer-
Ru...](http://grubwithus.theresumator.com/apply/Uxeq9w/Developer-Ruby-On-
Rails.html)

------
ismarc
Invodo, Looking for Senior Software Engineer Austin, TX, remote strongly
unlikely (I'm going to copy-paste pieces from the job posting, but if you'd
like more information or are just curious about what we're doing, drop me a
line at mbrace@invodo.com).

What we do: Invodo helps businesses sell more through the power of video. As a
full-service video solution, Invodo creates high-quality video at scale,
delivers it through retail-focused technology, and publishes to Facebook,
YouTube and retail channel partners to expand the impact. The Invodo video
solution increases conversion rates, reduces returns and drives site traffic
for clients including Internet 500 retailers and major manufacturers.

Invodo is an early-stage company so as a Senior Software Engineer you will
play an incredibly important role in the success of both our clients and
Invodo.

Software Engineers are expected to take ownership of substantial software
modules, assist with technical product design, and contribute to the software
engineering process at Invodo. The development will be concentrated on our
core content management system and analytics platform (my.invodo.com). This
customer-facing application software is written in Java/GWT using Hibernate
and MySQL backend services.

Nearly all of our infrastructure services are written using Scala while the
web application is currently written in Groovy (historical artifact at this
point). It's hard to cover everything we do technology-wise in a short post,
but we have our own player, make heavy use of CDNs for content distribution,
our own analytics system and platform as well as an end-to-end workflow
management tool used internally and externally for the video production,
management and hosting process (the latter is where we're looking to hire).

The entire engineering team is less than 20 people, including operations,
professional services and management. There are currently 9 developers (if I'm
counting correctly) and all of the work the engineering department does is
recognized throughout the company.

Feel free to send your resume/github/project urls to mbrace@invodo.com or
ismarc31@gmail.com.

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Front-end engineers and a DevOps
engineer.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The team is still small (~9 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact.
We are well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of
Amsterdam.

More on <http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

------
bawb
SF or LA: Software Engineers for OUYA video game console

OUYA is hiring full-time front-end and back-end engineers who are proficient
in Ruby on Rails, Android and Java programming. Work internally within the
SF/Bay Area or remotely from the LA area (with occasional travel to SF).

\- Ruby on Rails, Android, Java a MUST \- Security experience a plus \-
E-commerce and payment backend experience a plus \- Hardcore video gamers
preferred

OUYA is a record-breaking, Kickstarter-backed video game console designed to
be inexpensive, open and hackable.

Link to our Kickstarter page: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-
a-new-kind-of-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-
of-video-game-console)

Our web page: www.ouya.tv

Please reach out at jobs@ouya(dot)tv

------
gobengo
As always, we're hiring like mad at Livefyre (real-time social as a service).
We've built a pretty badass system handling hundreds of millions of monthly
pageviews, top-15 US traffic, sometimes 100k concurrent long-poll connections.
Python/Django, Java/Netty, Redis, Mongo, Celery, Backbone, Google Closure,
Elastic Search, Hadoop. All kinds of fun stuff.

Hiring in BD, QA, Eng, PM (work with me!), Delivery, Sales, Ops. If you're
smart and know what it means to get work done, we probably want to hire you.
Lots of opportunities to work with big publishers and brands.

We're 50+ people and growing. Office is right on BART at 3rd/Market in San
Francisco. Join us!

<http://www.livefyre.com/jobs/>

------
nflath
Menlo Park, CA - FULLTIME, INTERN, H1B welcome

OptumSoft (<http://www.optumsoft.com/jobs.html>)

Our company is a startup focused on redefining the way distributed
applications are developed. We believe existing mechanisms for programming
distributed systems are difficult and error-prone. To solve this, we invented
a development platform to construct high-performance large-scale applications,
and we are building applications using this framework to validate our beliefs.

We already have customers using our software in production environments.

We're looking for engineers with C++ development experience that have an
interest in distributed systems and/or compilers.

If you're interested, please email me - nflath@optumsoft.com

~~~
mhlakhani
FYI, the link gives a 404. I think you forgot to add the '.html' at the end.

~~~
shill
You're hired!

------
aawecler
Yodle : New York, NY : Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test

Yodle helps Americas small businesses get more customers. The work we do
benefits the people who build and fix our homes, look out for our health and
keep our automobiles on the road.

Yodle's engineering team (30 software engineers, 10 test engineers) powers a
800+ person company, that serves over 30, 000 customers.

We are looking for a few more engineers to join our team to help us reach our
vision of making an even broader impact on the local business economy.

You can find out more about our engineering team and the roles available on
our careers site here : <http://www.yodlecareers.com/departments/technology/>

------
cmatthias
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square) (on-site, no remote)

Software Engineer/Senior Software Engineer at Cogo Labs
(<http://www.cogolabs.com/>)

Cogo Labs is a company that creates companies, kind of like an incubator with
a twist: all of our ideas/startups come from within the company. We don't
offer investment in outside startups. Thus far we have had two major ($100MM+)
acquisitions, and a handful of smaller ones, and we are anticipating more in
the near future. Typically, once a startup we are incubating gets off the
ground, we hire employees into that startup and assist them with whatever they
need to make the company successful. Cogo Labs itself has around 40 full-time
employees now in our office in Kendall Square in Cambridge, MA.

I'm looking for a software engineer or senior software engineer to join my
team. You should have a degree in CS or a similar field, and experience
developing for the web, as most of our startups are web properties. Specific
experience in Ruby, Rails, and/or Python are a plus, but not absolutely
necessary. I'm more concerned with finding smart people than finding people
with specific skills.

I am currently developing new features for a web site that we run that gets
>50k unique visitors per day, and you'd be assisting in this effort. I can be
more specific if you're invited for an interview.

We are big on metrics and analysis -- there are grids of monitors (we call
them "NOC walls") all over the office showing up-to-the-minute stats about all
of our properties. I can code up a new feature, deploy it, and walk over to
one of the NOC walls and literally watch my change affect traffic on the site,
or revenue, or profit. It's a really fun place to work. Benefits and perks are
great as well (see <http://cogolabs.com/careers> for more info).

If you're interested, shoot me an email (cmatthias at cogolabs.com) with your
resume and a brief cover letter (be sure to mention you saw this post on HN).
Bonus points for including a link to your github page or other code repository
where I can see some code you've written.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We believe that education games don't have to suck, and judging by the
popularity of our stuff, people agree!

Our apps have been downloaded 5 million times, with over 80 million words
mastered by our users!

Apple voted us Educational App of the Year in 2011.

We have the #1 grossing apps in SAT and foreign languages.

We recently secured funding from Sequoia Capital, and are kicking it up a
notch.

Do you want to disrupt the educational gaming space? We'd love to hear from
you!

Backend engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-
Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-
Engineer.html)

Mobile engineer (Android or iOS) -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-
Engin...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-
Engineer.html)

Generalist engineer -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-E...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-
Engineer.html)

Game designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-
Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-
Designer.html)

Lead UI designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-
Desi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-
Designer.html)

Games producer -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.htm...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.html)

Product manager - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-
Mana...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-Manager.html)

For more info, visit www.mindsnacks.com/careers or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is hiring awesome software engineers to transform the way services
are bought and sold online. We're Amazon for services. A quarter of a million
small businesses have listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses
with new customers everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and
growing quickly.

Our team is young and passionate and dedicated to good engineering. We have
extensive benefits, including a in-house chef, a gorgeous office in SOMA, and
money to spend on Thumbtack services every month.

Our delicious food culture was recently the top story on Inc.com.

Apply at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Or email chris at thumbtack with any questions.

------
dwk9080
Headlands Technolgies - San Francisco, CA - Full Time, H1B

Headlands Technologies is a quantitative trading firm based in San Francisco.
We have developed a high performance research and trading platform with
connectivity to all major exchanges and we're looking for quant researchers to
join our team. You would be working to develop new trading strategies to add
to our system--a system which presently accounts for a significant amount of
the daily trading volume on the major worldwide exchanges. You should be a
fluent programmer, comfortable in C++, as well as proficient in some field of
applied math. You should also be extremely passionate about trading.

Please send resumes to careers@headlandstech.com

------
dchudz
Kaggle San Francisco Developer

[http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/3s1xdU/Developer.html?s...](http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/3s1xdU/Developer.html?source=HN)

As a Kaggle developer, you'll be building the platform that helps solve many
of the most valuable problems in data science. You'll guide the development of
tools that automate the process of setting up a competition, verifying winning
models, and integrating those models into our customers' operations. The tools
you will develop go the heart of Kaggle's mission and technology offering.

On a typical day, you will:

* use whatever machine and monitors you want.

* write code for our back-end using the latest version of C#, ReSharper, ASP.NET MVC, and Azure. Front-end developers use tools like jQuery, LESS, and often experiment with other tools like backbone.js.

* work on new code and tests in your own git branch.

* Develop and own entirely new features on our site.

* push your code to production (often every day) and see how our users use it

* follow the pulse of what’s happening in our company-wide chat room (today we discussed a cool paper on statistics in baseball)

* discuss new evaluation metrics and other data science-y concepts with the data science team

* participate in and learn from whiteboard sessions on things like how Gradient Boosting Machines work

* optimize pages based on profile stats

* investigate new tools, books, etc, to see if they might help make your development work better. Get whatever tools you need that help: no painfully long corporate approval required

* work with our data science guys to detect and mitigate suspicious activity on the site

* work with our designer on creating new views on the website. He’ll make it look nice so you can focus on functionality in the model and controller. You're also encouraged to make the front-end look great if you like doing that.

* write code for back-end processing such as data analysis and submission scoring

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time

Stealth, not your typical X-for-Y-type startup - consumer web / mobile

# Designers # Engineers (Full-stack / Frontend or Backend) # Mobile Developers
# Data Scientists (Search / NLP)

\---

We are a funded startup fundamentally changing how people interact with online
services. We combine UX/UI innovation with data algorithms to allow users to
accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and social manner. If you're
interested in making a product that people will use everyday, then you should
check us out!

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. Please including your
portfolio!

------
Robingow
Mountain View, Ca: Software Engineer

What we do: Addepar is recreating the infrastructure that powers global wealth
management. Addepar's technology increases efficiency, transparency, and
sophistication within the global investment industry, thwarting fraud and
furthering meritocracy in one of the most important areas of the global
economy.

Engineers form the core of our culture and team. At Addepar, we value software
design, reliability, and user experience. We're looking to create a product
and brand that inspires people and aligns incentives in the most important
industry in the world. Help us invent the tools to run global finance.

What our engineers do:

\- Optimize for performance, functionality, and stability. \- Revisit and
improve existing features, rethinking previous assumptions. Nothing is ever
done. \- Troubleshoot customer deployment issues requiring rapid
identification and fixes. \- Build massive datasets of the world's public and
private financial graph, designing and developing tools and architectures to
simplify the process. \- Identify current software and design weaknesses, and
help to develop solutions. \- Apply theoretical expertise in computer science
to real world problems.

Requirements:

\- Technologist, by education or trade, with a fundamental understanding of
Computer Science. \- Experienced in concurrent programming, and developing
low-latency/high-throughput software. \- Personal projects or open source
contributions you want to show off. \- [Bonus] Deep proficiency in Java and/or
Javascript.

We dress comfortably at the office, eat together, and play team sports
together. We've been known to throw impromptu midnight parking lot BBQs (we
built a bonfire once, but it didn't end well) and host movie nights in back of
our building. Every Thursday evening, we break away from work to play a game
of Innovation, Settlers of Catan, Dominion, or one of the many other games in
the engineering pit. We don’t believe in excessive meetings, process or
excessive contemplation; everyone is empowered and expected to make decisions.

Learn more: careers.addepar.com

Email: R2 (at) addepar dot com.

Interns and H1-Bs welcome.

------
echoage
Toronto, Canada (remote possible)

Do you want to work on a meaningful project? At ECHOage, we are modernizing
the birthday party experience with an innovative online tool that lets kids
give to charity and get the gifts of their dreams.

We are looking for smart and passionate full-stack web developers. We value
initiative and creativity. We offer great work-life balance and flexible work
environment.

We use Groovy, Grails, Scala, plus the usual HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery,
MySQL, Linux, Git, and a few Java power tools. However, your skills and
experience are more important to us than exposure to specific technologies.

Contact us at jobs+hn@echoage.com

------
designofc1
Irvington, NY 10533. Front end developer for CMS site. On-site contract
assignment for two months, possibly more.

Front end developer for CMS site of approximately 150 pages. Must have
substantial experience working with HTML5, CSS, stylesheets and building
templates for CMS.

Architecture and design is ready to go. Many templates to build and pages to
populate.

We need the selected developer to spend time with us on-site in our office in
Irvington, NY, 10533 under oversight of a senior developer. If our developers
achieve full satisfaction with their communication and interaction with you,
your capabilities and initial development work, this may only be required for
the first few weeks and occasionally during the assignment.

We will provide a description of the project and will request an hourly cost
or full assignment bid. This is a full time requirement of a minimum of 35
hours per week.

Send resume (or links to your professional profile). Provide links to sites
you have developed that demonstrate relevant experience.

Recruitment professionals need not apply.

Your Location: Tri-state area: New Jersey, Connecticut or New York within 40
miles of the Zip Code 10533.

English Level: Fluent in written and verbal English.

Independent Contractors Only Who We Are TDO Communications is a
technologically deep full service brand and multi channel marketing
communications agency.

We provide our clients with the research and evaluation, thinking and
creativity, marketing and technology, analytics, accountability and service
they need to reach or exceed their business objectives. We are vastly
experienced in branding and integrated marketing, with deep roots in web and
browser-delivered design and development, SEO, SEM and other online marketing.
We are bound by principle and practical experience to deliver quality and
business results. We partner with progressive clients.

Our riverfront offices, in Westchester, NY are easily accessed from I287,
I684, The Sawmill Parkway, Merritt Parkway, TZP and MTA Metro North, Hudson
Line local out of Grand Central. (stopping 100 feet from our door. )

www.TDOinc.com email: joe@TDOinc.com

------
wheaties
NYC - Novus Partners: backend and frontend engineers

We work in Scala on the back end but don't mind training people up if they
lack Scala experience. Our interviews are tough but the people we work with
are just incredible. You don't have to be the next gift to mankind, just be
comfortable in what you know and what you don't. I don't think there's anyone
who doesn't hack on the side here.

Front end is written in jQuery and D3 with the signature open source project
of nvd3 (novus.github.com/nvd3/) Take a look. Also, we don't support IE. Image
that? Life is good.

(Edit) Oh yeah, great health care and no co-pays.

oreese AT novus DOT com

------
welder
Santa Clara, CA: full-time & internships - Javascript, Perl, Python, Java

We automate hacking corporate websites. Over 10,000 per day currently. We also
automate analyzing corporate source code for vulnerabilities. Modestly smart
dev teams using Scrum.

For Javascript devs: We use Backbone.js, Require.js, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery
all talking to a JSON api.

For backend devs: We use Perl with Moose or Mouse, Python with Django,
Memcached, Redis.io, Jenkins, Gearman.

Email alan@h4ck3r.org or alan.hamlett@whitehatsec.com.

<https://www.whitehatsec.com/abt/careers.html>

------
rmorrison
Comprehend Systems - Palo Alto, CA - Developers

We make next-generation visualization and analytics software that works across
multiple, disparate databases in real time. We tackle hard technical problems,
are hiring smart entrepreneurial people, and are attacking a huge market
opportunity!

Perks: Market salary, generous equity, lunch and dinner, laundry and wash-and-
fold twice a week, gym membership, any computer setup you want, relocation to
the bay area, health, vision, dental, and more!

<http://comprehend.com/careers>

or email your resume to

careers@comprehend.com

------
clintcparker
San Luis Obispo, CA (Full-time)

MINDBODY is looking for a talented, enthusiastic developer to join one of our
scrum teams. We make awesome applications for the health and wellness
industry.

Preferred Qualifications:

-2+ years experience with UX focused development

-Strong OO && Javascript experience (We use C# . If you don’t, that’s ok, we’ll help.)

-A passion for good design

Reasons to work with us:

-Outside magazine top 50 best places to work

-In San Luis Obispo (happiest place in USA)

Help us create delightful software! Visit
[http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/software-
devel...](http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/software-developer)

------
nbclark
DoubleDutch (San Francisco) is looking for ambitious iOS/Android/web/backend
developers to help bring mobile to the enterprise.

We offer competitive salaries and equity (of course), but also offer a great
work environment based out of the Mission.

We already have top technology companies using our software (Cisco, HP, Adobe,
etc.) and are looking to get our software in the hands of as many
professionals as we can.

To learn a little more, visit <http://doubledutch.me/about.aspx>, or email me
directly at nclark _at_ doubledutch.me

Thanks!

------
designofc1
Contract developer on-site in Irvington, New York for two months, possibly
more.

Front end developer for CMS site of approximately 150 pages. Must have
substantial experience working with HTML5, CSS, stylesheets and building
templates for CMS.

Architecture and design is ready to go. Many templates to build and pages to
populate.

We need the selected developer to spend time with us on-site in our office in
Irvington, NY, 10533 under oversight of a senior developer. If our developers
achieve full satisfaction with their communication and interaction with you
and your capabilities and initial development work, this may only be required
for the first few weeks and occasionally during the assignment.

We will provide a description of the project and request an hourly cost or
full assignment bid. This is a full time requirement of a minimum of 35 hours
per week.

Send resume (or links to your professional profile) and links to your sites
that demonstrate relevant experience.

Recruitment professionals need not apply.

Your Location: Tri-state area: New Jersey, Connecticut or New York within 40
miles of the Zip Code 10533.

English Level: Fluent in written and verbal English.

Independent Contractors Only

Who We Are TDO Communications is a technologically deep full service brand and
multi channel marketing communications agency.

We provide our clients with the research and evaluation, thinking and
creativity, marketing and technology, analytics, accountability and service
they need to reach or exceed their business objectives.

We are a small familial group in a comfortable and casual environment, but
vastly experienced in branding and integrated marketing, with deep roots in
web and browser-delivered design and development, SEO, SEM (and other online
marketing) and analytics.

We partner with progressive clients and are bound by principle and practical
experience to deliver high quality and solid business results.

Our riverfront offices, in Westchester, NY are easily accessed from I287,
I684, The Sawmill Parkway, Merritt Parkway, TZP and MTA Metro North, Hudson
Line local out of Grand Central (stopping 100 feet from our door ).

------
ila
Madrid, Spain

Back End Developer / Full time

\-----

Guildda wants to empower companies and individuals to transact in a new way,
by disrupting an archaic industry. As Guildda’s Back End Engineer you will be
responsible for delivering an amazing, secure, stable, fast experience to our
users.

 _==Attributes of successful candidates will include==_

\- You are a full-stack developer

\- Understands the entire LAMP stack and can contribute to any part of it

\- Expert knowledge of server-side languages Python, Ruby, Java or C/C++

\- Excellent knowledge of RDBMS systems; ideally MySQL

\- Security obsessed

\- Love your version control (Git)

\- Likes getting hands dirty with 3rd party APIs

\- Enjoys prototyping and iterating stuff

\- BS or MS degree in Computer Science or a related technical field Back End
Engineer

\- Accountability, honesty, responsibility, flexibility… and a sense of fun
and playfulness

 _==Responsibilities of the position will include==_

\- Build from scratch the entire technology architecture

\- Be efficient writing code: less is more

\- Design and implement Guildda’s core service

\- Build a fault tolerant platform

\- Work with frontend engineers to plan and implement new ideas and features

\- Find and fix performance and reliability issues

You should aim to make working on Guildda just as fun and simple as using it.
Few things make you happier than disrupting industries with as few lines of
code as possible.

 _==What we offer==_

\- Pick your own gear (Mac/PC, OS, editor, etc.)

\- Flat organisational structure and no bs

\- Competitive salary + bonus

 _==Want to apply?==_

To apply, please send an email with your resume (all in PDF, no LinkedIn URLs
please) to the following address jobs@guildda.com with the job’s title as the
subject line. Bonus points if you included a link to your Github repository
and/or web applications.

~~~
billpaetzke
Is your site (guildda.com) live? It returns a 404 error on me, and I don't see
anything in Google regarding the company. Sorry if I missed something.

~~~
ila
It's not live, we are looking to build the team.

------
hyuen
San Jose: software engineers, storage experience a plus

Nimble Storage, the fastest-growing storage start-up in history. Located in
San Jose, CA, Nimble has developed breakthrough architecture that combines
flash memory with high-capacity disk to converge storage, backup, and disaster
recovery for the first time.

Nimble was founded by storage industry veterans from NetApp and Data Domain,
and is funded by Sequoia Capital, Accel Partners, and Lightspeed Ventures,
three of the most successful and respected venture capital firms in Silicon
Valley.

------
etrgreg
New York, NY - Full-time

ExpandTheRoom - Back-end Developer, Mobile Developer, UX Designer

ExpandTheRoom, a boutique creative agency, is looking for full-time Mobile
Developers (Windows Phone 7, iOS, Android) as well as PHP Developers and UX
Designers. We have a truly excellent team of developers and designers, and a
fun work environment and culture. We'd also consider internships. You can
email us at iwannawork@expandtheroom.com, or check the site:
<http://www.expandtheroom.com/jobs>

~~~
bluekite2000
Do you accept contract work? I m based in NYC also

------
rsync
rsync.net is hiring an implementation engineer.

We created 1TB and 10TB annual "packages" earlier this year, and one of the
benefits that customers receive is a concierge level of implementation
support.

Basically the customer declares what their environment looks like, and we
design a solution that effectively (and efficiently) performs their offsite
backup to us.

So for instance a customer might arrive with a collection of Windows VMs
running on Xen, and this implementation engineer would dialog with the
customer and decide whether to populate the account with physical (fedex)
delivery, whether to backup the images from the underlying Xen system, or
whether to do file level backup from inside the VMs.

This individual should have a very broad sysadmin-style technical background,
ranging across UNIX, all variants of Windows, and Mac. In addition, some idea
as to how vmware/xen/hyperv environments work, as well as things like
exchange/SQL Server/etc. - that is what customers have to back up.

This individual should be a "lifer". If you're pursuing an exciting and
lucrative career in the field of Information Technology, don't contact us. If
you're not running your own mail server, jailbreaking your own devices,
running your own servers and appliances (FreeNAS, OpenWRT, etc.) at home,
you're not going to fit here.

OTOH, if you're a "fixer" who can "just make things work" and can juggle a
collection of high priority clients, please contact us: info@rsync.net

~~~
tutufan
'This individual should be a "lifer". If you're pursuing an exciting and
lucrative career in the field of Information Technology, don't contact us.'

What is this "lifer" that you're seeking? Not sure I'm following this...

------
benji-york
100% Telecommute (REMOTE)

Canonical

Technical Architect for Cloud Engineering Team

From the posting:

Alongside four or five engineers, you'll be part of an agile engineering squad
working to develop Canonical’s cloud technologies. You will be responsible for
designing and building new cloud products, and for ensuring that the
architecture of those products will remain valid over time.

Details at
[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CA...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=533)

------
grandalf
I'm looking for someone who wants to build out an awesome backend system using
ocaml. Telecommuting OK. Please let me know how to reach you. Sorry for the
vague posting.

~~~
lelf
Not much experience with ocaml, but I'm a FP guy. Contacts in profile

------
trimbo
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Radius Intelligence is looking for back-end, front-end and full-stack
engineers.

<http://jobs.radiusintel.com>

------
cartera_dev
Lexington, MA | Senior PHP Developer | Full time

Cartera Commerce is the leading provider of card-linked marketing solutions
that increase revenue and customer loyalty for merchants, banks, card issuers
and loyalty programs. We just recently raised another $12.2M in a round of
investment.

We are looking for someone with 5+ years of experience building and deploying
medium-large scale web based applications using Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc.

contact asadraei[at]cartera.com

------
jzoidberg
San Diego and Sunnyvale CA

Front end positions: html5 (with Play framework)

Back end positions: Scala with Hadoop (we don't require Scala experience just
enthusiasm)

GridX - we are a well funded startup developing a unique new system to operate
the next generation smart electricity grid. Our software wrangle smart grid
data at scale to solve real problems that make a difference to everyone's
lives.

Join us at the ground floor in this exciting and challenging field.

Please contact johan at gridx dot com

------
nemesisj
We're looking for a Django / Python developer for a 3-4 month contract. You'll
be helping us build a brand new product from the ground up and expected to
provide a lot of input! We're based in Scotland but you can work from anywhere
as our whole team works remotely.

Find the job description and how to apply here:
<http://www.getadministrate.com/about/>

------
Randgalt
Los Gatos, SSE, Netflix: My team is looking for a stellar engineer to help us
take the Cloud Platform to the next level. Details at bit.ly/PGo4mw"

------
MemoryDealers
Santa Clara: www.memorydealers.com is looking to hire a full time, in house,
Magento developer to help with the completion of a new Bitcoin based shopping
website. This is a full time, long term position as a web developer for
MemoryDealers.com and other various Bitcoin related projects. Please contact
roger at memorydealers.com (Position is available in Santa Clara CA, or Tokyo
Japan)

------
rafeco
Brooklyn: Data Engineer, remote and relocation possible

Etsy is hiring for many technical positions, but my team in particular is
hiring Data Engineers to work on our Big Data stack (both infrastructure and
data analysis) and build analytics tools.

Read more at:
[http://www.etsy.com/careers/job_description.php?job_id=oG8IW...](http://www.etsy.com/careers/job_description.php?job_id=oG8IWfwc)

------
madlag
Stupeflix is hiring !

<http://studio.stupeflix.com>

Join a fun and thrilling team to build the best video creation tools !

Location: Paris, France and San Francisco, CA. (and possibly anywhere in the
world ...)

Web Frontend / Backend developers (django, gevent, celery ...).

Computer Graphics gurus (OpenGL, GLSL).

AI masters (image understanding / classification / segmentation ...)

Video / photo artists (After Effects, Cinema4D, Maya...).

email: jobs@stupeflix.com

------
sidp
San Francisco Bay Area. Full Time Developers

About us: Codenow (AngelPad S12) is changing the way developers code by
pushing localhost to the cloud to make setup, switching branches, and sharing
easy. We enable this without making you change your favorite IDE, text editor,
etc.

We are well funded and looking for full time developers.

Open Position: * Python Engineer * Cloud Engineer * Android Engineer

Contact us at sid at codenow.com

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time. Remote is fine too.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

We believe that science is dysfunctional, and we are working on fixing it.
Almost every innovation in medicine and technology in the world has its roots
in a science paper. If we want to speed up the world, we need to speed up
science. There are many inefficiencies in science:

* it's too slow (there is a 12 month time-lag between submitting a paper to a journal and it being published)

* all the world's research ends up behind extraordinarily expensive paywalls, even though it was authored and peer-reviewed for free by the scientific community

* it hasn't moved out of PDF-land yet (scientists haven't been provided with the incentives to share things like data-sets, code, videos, and other kinds of rich media).

We are working on fixing this. We dream of a world where research is shared
instantly, as soon as it's finished; where scientists share their full
scientific output (data-sets, code, videos, and comments on all this media),
and not just papers; and where a villager in India has as much access to the
world's scientific output as a professor at Harvard.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accomplish this mission.
We have made a good start: 1.8 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
3,500 join each day. But there is much more to do.

We're a 10 person, engineering-driven, team based in downtown San Francisco.
The site is in Rails, and other technologies we use include PostgreSQL, Redis,
Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd. We have raised $6.7 million
from Spark Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and
others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers

* growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

* iOS engineer

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://tcrn.ch/T42VWC> (The Future of Peer Review) and here
<http://tcrn.ch/R6Pgrr> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. Remote work is fine. We will handle re-location, including visas, if
you would like to re-locate, but re-location is not necessary.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

~~~
jph
+1 for Academia.edu. Great team, and they host great hack nights with really
nice people.

------
amacinho
Research Engineer, Crimson Hexagon, Boston, MA.

Do you have excellent programming skills in Java and at least one of the
following languages: Python, Ruby, or R? And an interest/demonstrable
knowledge in machine learning, data mining, and statistics?

We are looking for a Junior Research Engineer who will be part of our research
team. You will be responsible to research, investigate and test new
technologies for big data storage, processing, and analytics. In particular,
you will build scalable systems that can efficiently process petabytes of
data, build and maintain storage systems that are continuously updated and
require holding tens of billions of records each with millions of fields. You
will work closely with the research scientists in a challenging and nurturing
environment.

Requirements:

Successful candidates will be able to demonstrate achievement in some or all
of the above, and you will also be heavily evaluated for your attitude,
approach and other intangibles. With that, more definitive criteria for the
ideal candidate follow:

* Working with large datasets

* Unix command line tools

* MapReduce paradigm, Hadoop and HDFS

* HBase, Cassandra, MongoDB or similar key-value storage systems

* Social media, Web application development

Above all, we are looking for an engineer with a strong passion for working
with large social datasets, who is not afraid of getting his/her hands dirty
and who never gets tired of trying and learning new technologies. Our research
team provides a spirited, supportive and creative environment where we can
learn from each other and build the next-generation social media analytics
frameworks.

If we have triggered your interest, send us your resume and cover letter
telling us why you would like to be part of our team. Be sure to provide
concrete examples of your programming skills, such as sample codes that solve
your favorite toy problems, demos, web applications you built, public code
repositories such as GitHub where you contribute to open source projects. If
such examples are not available tell us that, and instead provide short
descriptions of previous projects you have been involved in previous jobs or
during your education. This is our Van Halen Brown M&M’s test. Please be sure
to provide this extra information along with your application.

We look forward to seeing if you have what it takes to achieve something
extraordinary with Crimson Hexagon!

For details: <http://www.crimsonhexagon.com/junior-research-engineer/>

------
brunomiranda
iOS Developer, San Francisco, CA. Full Time.

Doximity creates products that help doctors communicate, to improve patient
care and save lives. In 2 years, 15% of US doctors have signed up. Our
products are mobile because doctors are on the move, and they are native
because doctors don't have time to wait for HTML5. Our founder/CEO Jeff
Tangney previously founded Epocrates, which is used by millions of doctors
worldwide.

We are a forty-person startup in San Mateo, CA, backed by the investors behind
Salesforce and Yammer. Our team includes incredibly talented individuals with
MDs/MBAs/PhDs from fine institutions like UCSF, Stanford, Harvard and MIT and
a college-dropout iOS engineer in the top 0.25% of StackOverflow.

More details: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/23255/ios-engineer-
bui...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/23255/ios-engineer-build-apps-
that-help-doctors-doximity)

Let me know if you are interested at bmiranda at doximity dot com

------
user1241320
Milano, Italy. Full time. Remote will be considered.

Beintoo.com, 'Le Web 2011'-award winning startup, is looking for a mobile
developer (iOS or android) to join its team.

More details here:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3712449](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3712449)

Or email: info+hn@beintoo.com

------
randy
Ridejoy (YC S11). San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Full stack engineer to help lay the foundation of our engineering team.

Interested in getting in on the ground floor of fundamentally changing the way
people travel or, as one of our users said, "restoring people's faith in
humanity"?

<http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

------
osmeta
osmeta

Location: Silicon Valley (Mountain View)

Jobs:

1) Software Engineering - Full-Time or Internship 2) User Interface Designer

<http://osmeta.com/about/> tells you a few things about the kind of people
involved. It's not time yet for us to publicize details of what we do, but do
look carefully at what our team members have done in the past.

For the software engineering position, we aren't looking for any specific
domain expertise because what we're doing involves significant depth and
breadth of knowledge and programming skills. It's highly likely that a great
programmer with experience on any platform and in any compiled programming
language will find our work interesting, challenging, and rewarding. Examples
of "any" would be one or more of C, C++, and Objective-C on one or more of
Android, iOS, Linux, OS X, and Windows.

------
CCs
HealthExpense - Full time positions in Sunnyvale, CA

<http://HealthExpense.com/>

Lead Software Engineer of the Data Team: backend development using Scala or
C++, SQL, Data mining.

Job description on LinkedIn: <http://linkd.in/RxGALg>

------
felipellrocha
Dallas, TX - no remote. Intern ok. Full, or part time.

Globerunnerseo.com. Looking for developers to join a team of laidback people.

Needs to be a generalist, learns languages and frameworks as it's needed. We
work mainly with php, and wordpress, and python and django. Contact at
felipe(at)globerunnerseo(dot)com.

------
cdolan92
Software Engineer - Startup Sequoia Waste Solutions | Philadelphia, PA;
Pittsburgh, PA (telecommute) php objective-c ruby-on-rails sql apex-code

Description

We want to find an emerging technical developer who can contribute to a
venture-backed, self-sustaining startup; someone who can sling code with the
best of them but wants broader scope and wants to make an impact — a really
big impact.

You: ambitious, technical, and adept at managing both the technology and the
puzzle pieces behind it. You’ll work with the company leadership on a regular
basis, and help refine and expand the company roadmap. Also, be ready to hone
your inner air-hockey self.

You’ll play a big part in creating and executing the company’s engineering and
product roadmaps as well. Just as important, you’ll help define the
engineering culture of the company and help us change the world by making
waste more efficient. How often do you get to do that?

Compensation:

We pay competitive salaries, and have bonuses for hitting and beating
deadlines. Your compensation will largely be dependent upon experience and
skill set. Perhaps most importantly, we offer you the opportunity to gain
experience and the chance to substantially change the world by properly
merging the waste services industry with cutting-edge technology. Ours is a
culture of creating quality products and delivering exceptional service while
we disrupt an aging industry model. If you fit that mold, please apply through
Careers 2.0, or visit our website and contact us.

Perks:

• Quiet working conditions

• Competitive Benefits

• Suburban Office location (escape city taxes!)

• Weekly company ‘get togethers’ and events

• Everyone has a solid Cherry desk, Aeron Chair, and 2011/2012 iMacs /w maxed
specs, etc.

• Full access to a techie’s playground (Our sister company is a full fledged
SAS-70 data center for the Pittsburgh/Northeast areas)

Skills & Requirements

Requirements & Qualifications:

A solid engineer with proven experience, preferably in PHP and/or Ruby Some
experience with: MySQL, SQL Server, JavaScript, Windows Server Have extensive
experience with web services Resourceful, practical and critical thinker. Be
thorough, have good attention to detail, and display a high level of accuracy
High stress tolerance Good team player and fast learner Self-motivated and
organized. Good communication skills, able to bring forward a vision or
opinion. A good sense of humor Bonus: Previous involvement (or outright
failure!) at a startup We would like you to be enthusiastic about working
here. If this were just a job, we would work for the government. We are
willing to accept constructive criticism and make changes, we expect you to do
the same. We anticipate that you would be eager to fill a critical and
respected role in a startup packed with dedicated and driven people. We hire
people who finish what they start and who are looking for new challenges. Tell
us why you would flourish here.

About Sequoia Waste Solutions

About Sequoia

Sequoia is a Pittsburgh based startup, that is redefining how waste and
recycling is handled in the corporate enviornment. Every day, businesses
overpay on their waste hauling, due to drastic inefficies in the industry. At
Sequoia, we collect, analyze, and present data in a manner that helps us
create client-specific plans that reduce trash headed for landfills, and
increase recycling. We are closing in on our first year of operation, and are
always looking for new and exciting ways to handle and report the awesome data
we're collecting. With your help, we'll redesign the waste industry, and
reduce the amount of trash heading to landfills. We call it "saving the world,
one line of code at a time"!

~~~
windupdev
Yes. Totally. Handling our waste is definitely something our top minds should
be dealing with. I'm in. I've reached out through your site, but whom should I
contact directly?

------
gambeht
REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMo - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

C++ Game Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
ffmike
Fulltime in Wine Country, CA - REMOTE acceptable

Labrador Omnimedia is looking for an iOS developer to help us upend the
alcoholic beverage sales industry.

Existing application. Profitable company. Great team.

Details: <http://www.labradorom.com/careers>

------
paradox95
Chartboost - <http://chartboost.com/jobs> San Francisco, CA

Looking for a little of everything. Awesome engineers especially.

Email travis[at]chartboost[dot]com for more information. I am an engineer at
Chartboost, not a recruiter by the way.

------
christkv
10gen is hiring both an erlang and also a haskell developer who can be located
either in the states or europe. Want to work on the drivers for you favorite
language and join a great group of likeminded people contact me at christkv at
10gen dot com.

------
GavinB
New York, NY

Assistant Project Manager, helping build iOS and Web games for the US's
biggest kids publisher. One part project management, one part game designer,
one part community manager. Entry level or intern okay, but you need to be
available on-site in New York.

~~~
windupdev
Who are y'all?

------
triggit
San Francisco Are you an Account Executive / Client Strategy guru?

Check out this position at Triggit!
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=o8tIWfwZ&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=o8tIWfwZ&s=hacker_news)

------
benji-york
100% Telecommute (REMOTE)

Canonical

Software Engineers for Cloud Engineering Team

Python/Go/Cloud Stuff

Details at
[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CA...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=502)

------
triggit
San Francisco - RTB ad serving platform - Engineer needed

Job description:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oQXoWfwR&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oQXoWfwR&s=hacker_news)

------
pjhyett
GitHub's looking for Enterprise Support Engineers (EU/Asia) and Technical
Account Managers (SF) <https://github.com/about/jobs>

------
winstwu
We are hiring: Lead developer - social collaborative consumption startup
<http://www.shairporter.com/jobs/>

------
aseemk
New York, NY - {Backend || DevOps} Engineers - Node.js, Neo4j, Heroku, EC2

\---- About us ----

Hello, we are FiftyThree (<http://www.fiftythree.com/>). We're the company
behind Paper, an iPad app for freeform writing/sketching/drawing.

Paper has done well: among other things, it won this year's Apple Design Award
for iPad, it's had nearly 3 million downloads, and it's used and loved by
creatives at top-notch companies everywhere, including Apple, Nike, Pixar, and
more.

But Paper is just the beginning for us. Our goal is to bring creation tools
into the post-PC era, and we think there's a huge opportunity there. Mobile
and tablets are changing everything.

We like to say that Paper is “where ideas begin”; we're now building a service
to “bring ideas together”. Think something like a GitHub for ideas and
creations. We have a great team of developers and designers spanning iOS and
web, but we’re looking for 2-3 more developers to join us. That’s where we
hope you’ll come in.

\---- About you ----

We're looking for great backend or devops engineers to help us build this
service. The role is flexible depending on your prior experience, passion, and
expertise.

E.g. perhaps you love algorithms and performance engineering. Great — let's
design an efficient activity feed for our users. (It's a fun graph problem.)

E.g. or perhaps you love devops and infrastructure. Perfect — help us setup a
high-availability database cluster with master-slave replication.

E.g. or perhaps you love data and metrics. Right on — help us get great
instrumentation and analytics in place so we can monitor early and monitor
often.

Whatever your specifics, you'll work across a diverse set of tools. We
currently use Node.js (and we write primarily CoffeeScript) with Neo4j (a
graph database). We deploy on a mix of Heroku and Amazon EC2. And we use
GitHub and Trello to keep track of it all.

You don't need prior experience with any of these directly, but you should
have some history of building or scaling websites or services like ours. Even
better if you can show depth and passion somewhere. Of course, strong
engineering skills and an ability to learn quickly are a must.

You'll be just our second backend engineer, so you'll help set the tone for
culture, process, and workflow. And if we succeed, you'll certainly help shape
the company's future and direction, as well.

\---- Sound good? ----

If this sounds interesting to you and you think you fit the bill, drop us a
line at mailto:jobs@fiftythree.com. We look forward to hearing from you.

You can also learn more through our more general jobs page:
<http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs>

------
mikek
Mountain View, CA | Kiwi Crate <http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
benjlang
Israel - list of startups hiring: <http://mappedinisrael.com>

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Todah rabah!

Though I'm pretty disappointed at how few listings there are for Haifa where
I'm moving.

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: Rails Engineers, Frontend Devs, Designers,
and Account Managers (and more!) - <http://www.myenergy.com>

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers (and others!) to bring it to life. Working atop
datasets never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, has been named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet.

We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Frontend Devs to craft and implement amazing and dynamic experiences in our user-facing platform => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/frontend_developer>

* and Account Managers to support all the fine folks and entities using MyEnergy all across the country => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/account_manager>

We're also interested in hearing from driven individuals who think they may
have what it takes as a sort of "comms hacker", building from scratch,
strategizing, and single-handedly executing a new interdisciplinary public
communications operation for MyEnergy. You'll need to be based in Boston, and
full of good ideas and the energy to advance them =>
<https://www.myenergy.com/careers/create_position>

We're HQ'ed in a conveniently located, sunny two-story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot com

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA - Room 77 Hotel Search - Software Engineers (Full Stack),
Mobile Developers (Android, iOS), Lead Designer, Marketing/Data Analyst,
SEM/Email Analyst - H1B welcome

What we do and who we are looking for:

It's simple - we want to build the world's best hotel search engine. Best
place to search (fastest, most relevant, most results), best place to research
(data insight, recommendations), and the best place to shop (metasearch
engine, finds lower prices from more sources worldwide).

Travel is a big market and there hasn't been much innovation in the last ten
years. We were founded on the belief that consumers deserve to get
transparency and a fair deal and we believe that tackling hotel search is a
great way to help travelers make more informed decisions and save some moolah.
It's not the sexiest space to be in but the travel space is the 2nd largest
commerce category and we think we can own a piece of the pie through a better
product.

Our engineering team is 15+ and growing and we're hungry for more talent
because we've got big problems to solve. We look for people who work
comfortably across the entire stack. We run on Ubuntu, AWS and no specific
language knowledge is necessary though we use a lot of C++, PHP, and
Javascript. We don't believe in micromanagement so you'll need to be someone
who is self-motivated, not scared off by things you've never done, and willing
to make mistakes and know when to ask for a helping hand. Most of our
engineering comes from Google, Facebook, Yandex and other top tier companies
as well as top tier schools.

On the marketing side, we need some firepower to get the word out there and
build smart ways to analyze and optimize the paid traffic we're getting. If
you think it would be fun to compete in SEM against larger, more well-funded
companies and you don't find it at all scary, we want to talk to you. If
you've done large scale email program build outs (things like automated price
alerts, segmentation), we want to talk to you.

What's it like working at Room 77?

We're located a stone throws away from Red Rock Coffee in the heart of
Downtown Mountain View. We're a diverse bunch and we like to do a lot of team
events. Lunches are catered and we have a keg on tap, standard valley benefits
apply including equity and competitive compensation. You also get a travel
stipend and a travel agent card to get massive savings when you take some R&R.

Who believes in us?

We've raised $13 million to date from VCs like General Catalyst, PAR, and
Sutter Hill and companies like Concur (TripIt). We're lucky to have both
angels and advisers that have started companies like Expedia, MTV,
HotelTonight, Nor1, and Zillow. We're well connected to the industry so you
don't have to worry about us having to bang on doors to get to the right
folks, all we need to focus on is building a killer product that makes people
fall in love with us.

If you think this sounds interesting or you just want us to buy you a coffee
when you're in Mountain View, reach out to us. Engineering positions, check
out
[https://www.room77.com/jobs/software_engineer.html?s=hackern...](https://www.room77.com/jobs/software_engineer.html?s=hackernews)
. Marketing/Analyst positions, send resumes/portfolios to jobs@room77.com or
reach out to me directly: roger@room77.com.

------
monstrado
Raleigh // Palo Alto // San Francisco

Cloudera

Cloudera Inc. is a Palo Alto-based enterprise software company which provides
Apache Hadoop-based software and services. It contributes to Hadoop and
related Apache projects and provides a distribution for Hadoop for the
enterprise.[1] Cloudera has two products: Cloudera's Distribution including
Apache Hadoop (CDH) and Cloudera Enterprise. CDH is a data management platform
which incorporates HDFS, Hadoop MapReduce, Hive, Pig, HBase, Sqoop, Flume,
Oozie, ZooKeeper and Hue and is available free under an Apache license.
Cloudera Enterprise is a package which includes Cloudera's Distribution
including Apache Hadoop, production support and tools designed to make it
easier to run Hadoop in a production environment. Cloudera offers services
including support, consulting services and training (both public and private).

Job Title: Customer Operations Engineer Description: Ever heard of Hadoop?
Cloudera is looking for a Customer Operations Engineer who has a passion for
making customers successful. You will join a team of highly skilled engineers
who are responsible for delivering Cloudera's support services including
assistance during engineering and operations of distributed systems and
mission critical response for production customers. Strong communications and
troubleshooting skills are critical for success in this role.

At Cloudera, our goal is to make each individual feel valued for his or her
contributions to the company’s mission. We are looking for smart people who
want to do remarkable things. We strive to create an environment of casual
intensity where people enjoy coming to work every day. Our senior management
team meets regularly with the whole company to discuss strategy, successes and
challenges. Upon joining you will be given training in the Hadoop ecosystem,
you will also pick an area that you plan to focus in...Such as databases
NoSQL, RDBMS, Writing MapReduce, Machine Learning, etc.

What's it like to work at Cloudera? [http://www.quora.com/Cloudera/What-is-it-
like-to-work-at-Clo...](http://www.quora.com/Cloudera/What-is-it-like-to-work-
at-Cloudera)

Responsibilities:

* Contribute code upstream to the Apache Hadoop Project

* Analayze and troubleshoot MapReduce code and workflows

* Ensure that critical customer issues are addressed quickly and effectively

* Investigate product related issues both for individual customers and for common trends that may arise

* Study and understand critical system components and large cluster operations

* Differentiate between issues that arise in operations, user code, third party libraries or product

* Manage the day to day interactions with our customers

* Identify requirements for additional focused services engagements

* Coordinate enhancement and feature requests with product management and engineering

Qualifications:

* Linux (Shell Scripting, Administration)

* Java (JVM, Development, Management of Code)

* Network analysis (TCP Dumps, etc)

* Kernel debugging

Pluses:

* NoSQL Databases (+++ HBase, Cassandra, Riak, etc)

* In depth knowledge of Java

* Hadoop Ecosystem (HDFS, MapReduce, Hive, Pig, ..)

The technology that we use and develop at Cloudera is breathtaking, it's truly
rewarding knowing the use cases for the software that we deploy to customers.
If you're interested in Cloudera and have a passion for new technology, apply
below.

Apply:

Raleigh Candidates -> rtpjobs [at] cloudera [dot] com

or

<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

------
rdamico
San Francisco, full time.

If you've ever viewed a PDF or Office document on sites like Dropbox, Yammer,
or LinkedIn, you've seen Crocodoc (YC W2010) in action. We convert documents
to HTML5 so they can be embedded into any web or mobile app. But that's just
the beginning.

We've developed the world's most advanced web-based document viewing and
collaboration technology for Microsoft Office and PDF files, built on open
standards such as HTML5 and CSS3. We're processing millions of documents each
month, are backed by top-tier investors, and are profitable and growing
quickly.

If you want to help push the limits of what's possible with HMTL5 and CSS3,
10x a fast-growing business, and build new products that change the way people
collaborate and get work done, email co-founder Peter Lai (peter at crocodoc
dot com) to apply.

Open positions:

* Senior Developer

* Business Development

* Director of Growth

* Inside Sales

For more information, see <http://crocodoc.com/jobs> and
<http://crocodoc.com/about>.

\---

About Crocodoc:

* Growing Fast

Crocodoc converts millions of documents to HTML5 each month for top web
companies like Dropbox, LinkedIn, and Yammer. The company is profitable and
growing fast.

* Talented Team

Crocodoc was founded by four MIT engineers who have been working together for
four years. As we evolve Crocodoc, we’re pushing browsers and mobile devices
to the limit and are solving incredibly difficult challenges along the way.

* Great Culture

At Crocodoc, we work hard and are passionate about what we do...in and out of
the office. Our tight-knit team enjoys working from exotic locations, hanging
out with each other at the office, and playing heated games of Settlers of
Catan.

* Awesome Benefits

Your happiness and health is our priority. We offer competitive salaries,
stock options, health insurance, an unlimited hardware budget, commuter
benefits, and relocation assistance.

\---

Recent press:

* HTML5 Start-Up Crocodoc Signs Up Dropbox, LinkedIn and SAP as Paying Customers [http://allthingsd.com/20120501/html5-start-up-crocodoc-signs...](http://allthingsd.com/20120501/html5-start-up-crocodoc-signs-up-dropbox-linkedin-and-sap-as-paying-customers/)

* Crocodoc’s HTML Document Viewer Infiltrates the Enterprise [http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/07/12/crocodocs-ht...](http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/07/12/crocodocs-html-document-viewer-infiltrates-the-enterprise/)

* Crocodoc Debuts HTML5 Document Embedding Technology; Partners With Dropbox, Yammer, SAP [http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/crocodoc-debuts-html5-docum...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/crocodoc-debuts-html5-document-embedding-technology-partners-with-dropbox-yammer-sap/)

------
bscoperecruiter
BrightScope is looking for exceptional full-time software engineers/developers
to expand our dev team. Are you someone who is tired of working for big
technology companies where you are buried in layers of bureaucracy, wait
months or years between product releases or don’t have a say in what you
build? Do you want to get in on the ground floor of a rising data and
analytics company?

If you can figure out the toughest problems, love learning new things, and
want to play a major role in the success of a growing startup, join us in
building something great.

BrightScope is full of passionate, smart people that want to change the world
for the better. As our products and services gain in popularity, we need more
developers to help build our platform.

BrightScope is full of passionate, smart people that want to change the world
for the better.

Responsibilities to include:

Developing new features and improving core business software assets and
applications Helping develop critical parts of our analytics platform and
client-facing applications, delivered via a SaaS model over the web
Coordinating with the project team

Requirements:

Solid command of your favorite programming language SQL experience (MySQL
preferred), with a strong grasp of data modeling in large applications
Understanding of MVC frameworks Experience with unit and functional testing,
and preferably test-driven-development A self-starter attitude and an ability
to break large problems down quickly Extreme attention to detail Excellent
written and verbal communication skills

Experience working with any of the following is desired:

Amazon's Web Services: EC2, S3, Route53, RDS, etc. Knowledge of *nix is a huge
plus (we use Ubuntu on our servers) Distributed applications Designing for
scale: algorithmic and efficiency concerns, etc. MVC frameworks (we use
Django) Web services (SOAP, REST) Agile development processes JIRA or other
bug tracking systems Knowledge of source control Experience working with
automated testing tools in Python or another language (Python unittest,
nosetest, etc))

You will:

Improve the efficiency and stability of the systems and applications that
power our solutions Start with ideas, design products and features, help
architect a technical solution, then build, test and launch it Be an integral
member of the development team and shape our future

We will:

Make sure you have what you need to be happy and productive Compensate you
with a mixture of cash and equity Make great teammates united around the
company mission

Interested and qualified candidates should send their resumes directly to
jobs@brightscope.com with "Software Engineer" in the subject line. Local
candidates are a bonus.

------
sbisker
___[Interested in what we do? Come say hi to us and play with our API
[<http://dev.locu.com/>] at the TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon
[<http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-sf-2012/event-info/>] in San Francisco
next weekend! -sbisker]_ __

San Francisco, CA - Senior Front-End Engineer at Locu (<http://www.locu.com/>)

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We have recently launched Locu
(<http://www.locu.com/>), our first product, which helps restaurants better
manage their online presence.

We have more exciting ideas for our data than we have resources to build them.
Your job will be to help us change that.

We're looking to hire a Senior Front-End Engineer. Generalists and
"desingineers" would also do well in this position, as we have plenty of work
to do on those fronts as well - but significant front-end experience is
crucial. You should feel comfortable making major front-end architecture
decisions and being a company-wide advocate for building intuitive, responsive
interfaces that surprise and delight.

Guidelines (requirements is such a strong word):

    
    
      4+ years of experience building rich, interactive websites
    
      Experience leading or managing an engineering team a plus - if you don't have it,
      we'll give you a chance to mentor and grow as an leader.
    
      Exceptional cross-browser JavaScript/jQuery, HTML and CSS skills. 
      (For better or worse, we fully support IE8 - that's where small business owners are, 
      at least for a little while.) 
    
      Experience in proper UI engineering, particularly in Javascript. The deeper your JS
      experience, the better. 
      (Framework experience (Backbone, Handlebars, etc) and opinions about when 
      they should and shouldn't be used is a +.)
    
      Ability to go out of your comfort zone and write a server-side controller if no one 
      else is around is a + 
      (Experience with Python / Django in particular is a ++.)
    
      A good sense of design and/or an ability to work with designers 
      (We won't make you "design all the things", but being able to draw on past 
      experience designing dashboards and other user interfaces is a +.)
      
    

Special note for Generalists and Desingineers

    
    
      We know you like to strike your own unique balance. So don't sweat the reqs and just 
      show us what you've got.
      We want you to be able to do what you love, the way you're best able to do it. :)
      
    

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify "Senior Front-End
Engineer - HN", in the subject of your letter. Learn more about us at
<http://www.locu.com/about/jobs/>

PS: Like most startups, we're always on the lookout for exceptional talent of
all sorts. So if you feel you're a particularly strong fit for what we do or
how we do it, check out our other descriptions at
<http://www.locu.com/about/jobs/>.

\-------------------------------------

 __ _Founded a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
(<http://www.locu.com/>) has the backing and support of some of the best angel
investors in the country. We are looking for more exceptional talent to join
our team and help us achieve our vision. We are committed to building a
cutting-edge technology giant with a fun and challenging work environment. We
have a culture optimized for learning and continuous improvement. We are 17
people with very diverse backgrounds, and growing._ __

------
danwalmsley
NationBuilder.com

Downtown Los Angeles, Full Time, software developers and designers.

NationBuilder is a Community Organising System.

All the great positive changes in society have been driven by the millenia-old
art of Community Organising. Moses, Martin Luther King Jr and Ghandi were
Community Organisers.

The Internet provides the sheer reach to grow new movements faster than
before, but the tools have been difficult to integrate and use, or they have
been directed towards throwing animated cows rather than bringing people
together to solve problems.

NationBuilder seeks to bring the power of community organising to the web for
the lowest possible price so that grass-roots leaders can assemble followers
in real-time, at scale, to create positive social change at a pace and scale
that has never been seen before. Fundamentally, it brings together your web
site, social integration, communications, and CRM in one place.

We are already changing US politics, but that is just the beginning. We seek
to empower everyone in the world who wants to be a leader to build their
community, whether they're a film-maker, a blogger, a grandma, a political
dissident, a small business owner, or all of the above.

To do this, we have assembled a world-class team of Ruby on Rails hackers.
Everyone is a full-stack developer and committed to the highest possible
standards of excellence. Unlike everyone else in this space, we are
fundamentally a tech company - not a consultancy, a think-tank, or the tech
wing of a political party.

We practice continuous deployment. Committed code can be pushed to production
in less than 5 minutes - and that INCLUDES running the full test suite on our
CI platform.

We practice promiscuous pairing. You will be working directly with great
people who know the product inside and out.

You will be using the latest Retina Macbook Pro or Macbook Air, working in one
of the coolest spaces in Downtown LA with access to the best restaurants,
arts, culture and weather in the US. The cost of living is low and the
lifestyle is great. There is an epic 2-level restaurant/bar on our roof.

We have a real product with thousands of customers, yet our tech team is just
11 people. Anyone who joins today will have a massive influence on the product
and market.

Our recent Series A was led by Andreessen Horowitz and Sean Parker, and angel
investors include Chris Hughes. Sean Parker and Ben Horowitz are on our board,
and our co-founders Jim Gilliam and Jesse Haff built Brave New Films and took
on the Iraq War and Walmart while creating an entirely new model of film
financing and distribution.

If all this sounds interesting, get in touch. Check out
<http://nationbuilder.com/jobs> and then email jobs@nationbuilder.com.

Thanks,

Dan Walmsley

VP of Engineering, NationBuilder.com

~~~
danwalmsley
Note: We are also seeking a world-class systems engineer to join that team.

------
joshbuddy
Leap Motion – San Francisco, CA – Full time, interns, H1B transfers

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING Leap Motion is reinventing the way people interact with
computers. We are building a technology that uses a breakthrough mathematical
approach to 3D, touch-free motion control software that’s unlike anything that
currently exists on the market or in academia. The Leap device senses your
individual hand and finger movements independently, and is 200 times more
sensitive than existing gesture control technologies on the market today. In
case you haven't seen it yet, watch our product demo video:
<http://leapmotion.com/>

OUR CULTURE We have a collaborative environment where we discuss challenges
and ideas openly. Everything from quick design questions, philosophic
discussions, to fun ideas for our technology – nothing is off limits. At Leap
Motion, you have the utmost creative freedom to work on your passions, and be
able to make a significant impact early on. We want our team to think
unconventionally, be creative, and find elegant solutions to problems that are
yet unsolved. We are an engineering-driven organization; everyone here makes
product decisions.

WHO WE’RE LOOKING FOR We are looking for exceptionally talented individuals
with diverse backgrounds to fill our engineering, design, and operational
roles. Join the core team that will help develop the foundation for innovators
to build the future. We are seeking passionate problem-solvers to help us
tackle seemingly impossible challenges in the areas of applied math/physics,
algorithms, graphics, UI/UX design, machine learning, driver development,
circuit/hardware design, photonics, and more.

DESIRED SKILLS & BACKGROUND • Advanced degree or significant experience in
computer science, engineering, math, physics, or a related field • Strong
programming skills in C++ preferred; experience with Python, Java, or Matlab
also a plus • Solid understanding of algorithms, data structures, and computer
science fundamentals • Strong background in image processing, computer vision,
graphics, or machine learning • Strong understanding of low-level client-side
optimization or GPU programming a plus

BENEFITS & PERKS • Competitive compensation, great benefits, and generous
equity • Your very own Leap device, and insight into how it works •
Collaborate with friendly, talented people with diverse backgrounds • Any
computer setup and workstation you want • Lunch catered daily, snacks and
drinks stocked according to requests • Spacious office in SoMa, near Caltrain
and BART stations • Flexible work hours - we care about life-work balance •
Health plan including medical, dental, and vision

HOW TO APPLY Please visit <http://leapmotion.com/jobs.html> and find a role
that matches your background and skills. Be sure to mention "Hacker News" in
the Cover Letter section. We'd love to see what projects you've worked on, and
hear what interests you and what problems you'd like to tackle at Leap Motion.
Tell us what makes you unique and why you’ll make a vital member of our team.

------
urgeio
Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest quality of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking
fun. In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care system including
health, unemployment and pension (when working as an employee).

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one
and the rest applies for the hassle-free Blue Card.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

=> <http://urge.io/jobs>

------
benihana
Brooklyn, NY. <http://www.etsy.com>. Remote possible, relocation offered.

World's largest vintage and handmade online retailer. We need good people in
almost every place in the company - front end, backend, data analytics, ops,
even an office hacker. A list of general positions we're actively hiring for:
<http://www.etsy.com/careers>

If you're interested in chatting or finding out more about working at this
amazingly rad company, ping me on twitter @hoorayimhelping.

~~~
m_ke
Any chance for an intern position? I've checked the career page like 20 times
with no luck.

